# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  η δικη μου ιστορία

## fat capricorn

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.Διαβάζω το forum εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, προσπαθούσα να εγγραφώ αλλά μάλλον όλο κάτι έκανα λάθος και δεν τα κατάφερνα.Σήμερα μάλλον είναι η τυχερή μου μέρα.Είμαι ένας άνθρωπος πολύ ευαίσθητος δυστυχώς που όταν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά στη ζωή μου βουλιάζω στην κατάθλιψη και καταπίνω τόνους φαγητό, αρκετό από αυτό καταφέρνω να το βγάλω.Ξέρω ότι είμαι βουλιμική, ξέρω πως πρέπει να ζητήσω βοήθεια
αλλά δεν θέλω άλλα φάρμακα.Λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων αναγκαστηκα για φέτος να αφήσω κάτι που έκανα για εμένα και το αγαπώ πολύ.Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν αλλάξει πολλά πράγματα στη ζωή μου.Εχω πολλούς γνωστούς που νομίζουν ότι είναι φίλοι μου επειδή στις κοινωνικές μου συναναστροφές όπως και στη δουλειά μου είμαι ένας πολύ γελαστός άνθρωπος που κάνει συνεχεια πλάκα.Μέσα μου όμως νοιώθω πολύ πόνο και απογοήτευση από τον εαυτό μου.Πέρισυ έχασα 30 κιλά και φέτος έχω πάρει τα 15.Κάθε πρωί αρχίζω δίαιτα το απόγευμα που γυρνάω σπίτι από την δουλειά τρώω ότι βρω μπροστά μου.
Ζήτησα για πρώτη φορά βοήθεια από τους γονείς μου (δανεικά) αλλά δεν μου έδωσαν αν και ξέρουν ότι είμαι υπεύθυνο άτομο.Αυτό ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα όλες οι άσχημες απωθημένες στο υποσυνείδητο μνήμες βγήκαν στην επιφάνεια και με έχουν διαλύσει.Δεν μπορώ να σταθώ στα πόδια μου θέλω συνέχεια να κλαίω και νοιώθω πόνο πραγματικό μέσα μου.Συγγνώμη για το μακροσκελές ποστ μου αλλά αυτά που γράφω δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά σε αυτά που θέλω να πω.Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω την NADINE που την έχω αγαπήσει από αυτά που γράφει αν θέλει να επικοινωνήσουμε.

----------


## Mak

καλημέρα αιγοκεράκι και καλώς ήρθες! Η Nadine αυτή τη στιγμή δεν βρίσκεται κάπου που να μπορεί να διαβάσει το φόρουμ, όμως θα της μεταφέρω ό,τι είπες και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα σου απαντήσει μόλις μπορέσει.
Να γράφεις όσο μεγάλα ποστ θέλεις και να μην αισθάνεσαι αμηχανία γι'αυτό αλλά και για τίποτα άλλο. Εδώ μέσα έχουν κατατεθεί κατά καιρούς πολύ μύχιες μας σκέψεις, συναισθήματα και βιώματα και πολλές φορές αυτή η "κατάθεση" από μόνη της μας έκανε καλό, άσε που κάποιες κουβέντες ανθρώπων που είχαν να μας πουν κάτι από καρδιάς μας πήγε ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στην επίγνωση και την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος. 
Ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι τι σημαίνει αυτό που γραφεις "βουλιάζω στην κατάθλιψη και καταπίνω τόνους φαγητό", ακόμη και τωρα που πάω πια καλά, απαλλαγμένη σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τον παλιό εφιάλτη, ζω με την επαγρύπνηση μη και ξαναξυπνήσει ο δράκος...
Κουράγιο, χαμόγελο και πράξη, όχι αδράνεια...

----------


## fat capricorn

ευχαριστώ πολύ Mak τα λόγια σου μου έδωσαν κουράγιο.Ηδη αισθάνομαι καλύτερα από εχτές, πιθανόν επειδή έβγαλα κάποια πράγματα από μέσα μου.Το πραγματικό πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άνθρωπος που να μπορώ να μιλήσω ελεύθερα.Η κόρη μου με καταλαβαίνει αλλά δεν θέλω να την φορτώνω με τα δικά μου.Ο άντρας μου προσπαθεί αλλά με προτιμάει χαρούμενη και γελαστή και είναι δύσκολο να εκφράζομαι ελευθερα γιατί στενοχωριέται και μερικές φορές αντιδράει αρνητικά με αποτέλεσμα να αισθάνομαι χειρότερα.Οι φίλοι πάλι είναι άλλη ιστορία...δεν νοιώθω να έχω κάποιον που μπορώ να του ανοιχτώ.Η γονική οικογένεια πάντοτε απούσα.Εκεί είναι που ξεκινά όλο το πρόβλημα και απλά προτιμώ να είμαι μακριά για να μην πληγώνομαι.Έκανα μια εγχείρηση πρόσφατα και δεν το έμαθε κανείς από τους γονείς μου και τα αδέλφια μου.Καταλαβαίνεις για τι επικοινωνία μιλάμε...Σε αντίστοιχες δικές τους περιπτώσεις ήμουν πάντα δίπλα τους.Πάλι μακρυγορώ συγγνώμη αλλά κάπου πρέπει να τα πω...Νοιώθω απίστευτη πίκρα.Εχτές για να ηρεμήσω πήρα ζαναξ, ευτυχώς με ηρέμησε και κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ.Σήμερα δεν έκανα υπερφαγικό γενικά η διατροφή μου ήταν φυσιολογική.Θα δούμε...

----------


## Mak

Πόσο καταπιεστικό είναι να ζεις με το χαμόγελο , το γέλιο ή την πλάκα για τους άλλους όταν εσύ μέσα σου θέλεις να ουρλιάξεις από απόγνωση για όσα σε τρώνε...Πόσο απογοητευτικό να σου απαρνηθούν τη βοήθεια οι πιο κοντινοί σου.. Πόσο ασφυκτικό να πρέπει να φαίνεσαι "καλά" στον άντρα σου και το παιδί σου... 
Αιγοκεράκι, πολύ μεγάλο φορτίο έχεις στους ώμους σου και δεν είναι να απορείς πόσο όλη αυτή η καταπίεση που εν μέρει και εσύ έχεις επιβάλει στον εαυτό σου και τη ζωή σου, οικογενειακή και κοινωνική, σε οδηγεί στην υπερφαγία και τη βουλιμία.. Δεν είσαι "προβληματική", είσαι απλά άνθρωπος , με αδυναμίες και ανάγκες που προφανώς δεν ικανοποιούνται. Μπορεί να φαίνεται αδιέξοδο, όμως , εγω αν ήμουν εσύ, το πρώτο που θα προσπαθούσα να αποκαταστησω είναι οι σχέσεις ειλικρίνειας με τον άντρα και το παιδί μου. Αυτό που κάνεις, δηλαδή να τους αφήνεις έξω από το πρόβλημα που βιώνεις, είναι καταστροφικό. Μίλησέ τους, ανοίξου, κάποια στιγμή που δεν θα είσαι πολύ "φορτωμένη" συναισθηματικά ώστε να εξηγήσεις με ψυχραιμία τι νιώθεις, και άσε τους εκείνους να διαχειριστούν τα συναισθήματα που θα νιώσουν. Είναι δική τους αποκλειστικά ευθύνη. 
Νομίζεις ότι τους προστατεύεις αλλά στην ουσία μπλοκάρεις την έξοδο σου από το πρόβλημα, αν δεν ξερουν οι άμεσοι αγαπημένοι τι σου συμβαίνει και είναι πάντα στην κοσμάρα τους, βάζεις ένα λιθαράκι στο να πας χειρότερα. Και έτσι αυτό, νομοτελειακά, θα τους επηρεάσει αρνητικά στο μέλλον καθώς εσύ θα γίνεσαι όλο και χειρότερα και κάποια στιγμη θα κλατάρεις και δε θα μπορείς να προσφέρεις τίποτα , ούτε στον εαυτό σου ούτε σε εκείνους. 
Χρειάζεσαι τους ανθρώπους σου, δώρο θα τους κάνεις αν γνωρίζουν πως δεν είσαι καλά, αν με κάποιον τρόπο καταλάβουν πως οφείλουν να σε στηρίξουν, δώρο που τη σημασία του ίσως τη δουν λίγο αργότερα, όταν εσύ, με τη βοήθειά τους, μπορέσεις να σταθείς στα πόδια σου.
Μην τα παρατάς, μη χάνεις την πίστη σου.

----------


## fat capricorn

Γνωρίζουν απλά ο καθένας τους προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει όπως καταλαβαίνει και όπως μπορεί.:saint2:Τα προβλήματα μου έχουν βαθύτερες ρίζες και πρέπει να αποφασίσω να κάνω κάτι για αυτό.Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την συμπαρασταση νοιώθω ήδη ότι έχω μια καινούρια φίλη που μπορεί να με καταλάβει και αυτό από μόνο του είναι ανακουφιστικό.

----------


## Natasa2013

Αγαπημένη,

όσο μπαίνουμε εδώ έχουμε κατά κάποιον τρόπο βρεθεί στην ίδια θέση με εσένα. Οι κοντινοί μας άνθρωποι συνήθως προσπαθούν να βοηθήσουμε με λάθος τρόπους και αυτό μας κάνει ακόμα χειρότερα. Με περισσότερη βουλίμια. Μόνο όσοι το έχουμε περάσει μπορούμε να σε καταλάβουμε. Να γράφεις όσο μεγάλα ποστ χρειάζεται και μακάρι να μπορούμε μέσα από τις εμπειρίες μας και την πάλη που έχουμε δώσει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια να σε βοηθήσουμε. 
φιλιά

----------


## Ava_ed

Συμφωνώ με όλα τα λεγόμενα της φίλης μου Mak και θα ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι, που προσωπικά με βοήθησε πολύ.
Είχα την τύχη να συναντήσω ένα γιατρό, κορυφή στον τομέα της υγείας γενικότερα, μα και της ψυχολογίας πιο ειδικά. Του μιλούσε εκείνη τη δεδομένη στιγμή μία ηλικιωμένη κυρία και του είπε, δε με νοιάζει για τον εαυτό μου, το μόνο που θέλω είναι να είναι η κόρη μου καλά. Τι απάντησε; Αυτό είναι το πιο εγωιστικό πράγμα που θα μπορούσες να πεις! Το παιδί σου δεν θα είναι ποτέ καλά, αν δεν είσαι πρώτα εσύ. Άρα, ανασκευάζεις και λες: Πρώτα θα είμαι εγώ καλά και μετά οι υπόλοιποι. Τα παιδιά μου, η οικογένεια, ο περίγυρος, οι φίλοι, οι λοιποί. 

Το έκανα οδηγό και, όσο και αν σου φαίνεται δύσκολο, πίστεψέ με, είναι πέρα για πέρα αληθινό.

----------


## fat capricorn

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Όλες αυτές τις ημέρες που περάσανε προσπαθώ να μπω σε μια σειρά διατροφικά και ψυχολογικά πάνω από όλα.Ψυχολογικά μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι λίγο καλύτερα,έχω ηρεμήσει αρκετά, ίσως ήταν και η επέμβαση που έκανα που με να έριξε...Σίγουρα όμως το θέμα με τους γονείς μου παραμένει ανοιχτό.Σαν γνήσιος Αιγόκερως όμως προτιμώ να αποστασιοποιούμαι γιατί αλλιώς η πληγή αιμοραγεί...και δυστυχώς είναι μια πληγή που δεν πρόκειται να κλείσει ποτέ.Πάντα όταν πληγώνομαι από ανθρώπους που είναι σημαντικοί για μένα, κλείνω πόρτες και διαγράφω. Εξαιρείται το παιδί μου κι ο άντρας μου.Αυτοί είναι ο κλειστός κύκλος αγάπης που όσο και να έχει δοκιμαστεί αντέχει.Όταν πρόκειται για φίλους διαγράφω για στενούς συγγενεις (αδέλφια και γονείς) απομακρύνομαι χωρίς να
κόβω τελειως γέφυρες.Απλά ποτέ δεν νοιώθω την ανάγκη να τους πω σε όλους αυτούς που με έχουν πληγώσει τα παράπονα μου,Νοιώθω τόσο πόνο και απογοήτευση που πιστεύω ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.Ισως αν τολμούσα κάποια φορά να το κάνω να μη με έτρωγε αυτός ο θυμός και η απογοήτευση που νοιώθω για ορισμένους ανθρώπους στη ζωή μου.Μερικές φορές θέλω να ουρλιάξω τόσο δυνατά που να πονέσουν τα σωθικά μου,αλλά και πάλι δεν το κάνω.Μάλλον ο θυμός που νοιώθω είναι περισσότερο για μένα που δεν μιλάω και ο θυμός με τρώει και εγώ τρώω ότι βρω να νοιώσω καλύτερα και μετά νοιώθω χειρότερα...
Πάλι σας ζάλισα το ξέρω ...για την διατροφη μπήκα να πω και για τα ψυχολογικά μου μιλάω:spin: Όσον αφορά την διατροφή :smirk:είναι σαν το γιοφύρι της άρτας, ότι καταφέρνω έως το απόγευμα, το βράδυ το γκρεμίζω...Αλλά νοιώθω ότι θα καταφέρω να μπω σε μια σειρά σιγά-σιγά γιατι όλο και μακραίνει το χρονικό διάστημα που κρατάω χαρακτήρα.Βουλιμικό βαρβάτο δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα,μόνο κάτι ψιλοπράγματα μια μέρα που έφαγα παγωτό και σοκολάτα και ένοιωσα τύψεις:sniff:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς σε βρίσκουμε,κοπελιά!
Πρέπει να μου βρεις ένα όνομα να σε αποκαλώ (εκτός αν θέλεις να το αφήσουμε στην τρελή μου φαντασία)
γιατί ο,τιδήποτε με αρνητική χροιά,πόσο μάλλον σχετική με παχυσαρκία,αρνούμαι κατηγορηματικά να το προφέρω.
Εγώ είμαι η Ναταλία,αλλά λογικά θα το ξέρεις αυτό καθώς λες πως μας διάβαζες για καιρό...Κάτι τα ταξιδάκια μου,
κάτι μια ολιγοήμερη εισαγωγή στο Ρίο και χθες μόλις επέστρεψα στη βάση μου και είμαι σε θέση να επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου.
Τώρα είμαστε στη θάλασσα,στο εξοχικό μας,τον Σεπτέμβρη πάλι θα είμαι στη γύρα στη Νότια Ελλάδα,αλλά από πρώτη Οκτώβρη,
που θα επιστρέψω Θεσσαλονίκη μπορούμε να τα λέμε και τηλεφωνικά,αν θέλεις πιο άνετα...Όσο για τα....μακροσκελή σου ποστάκια...
δουλευόμαστε; Αυτά είναι τηλεγραφήματα,απλά χωρίς τη λέξη "στοπ" κάθε τρις και λίγο! Εκφράσου ελεύθερα,παιδί μου! Βγάλ'τα από μέσα σου!

Στο δια ταύτα τώρα από τα ελάχιστα από σένα που διάβασα...Αρχικά εγώ δεν πιστεύω σε ζώδια-όχι πως δε μοιραζόμαστε κάποια κοινά χαρακτηριστικά-
κυρίως γιατί δε νομίζω πως αν έχουμε μια πρακτική συμπεριφοράς που δείχνει να μη λειτουργεί για μας βοηθητικά και τυγχάνει να αποδίδεται στο ζώδιό μας,
πως είναι καλό για μας να επαναπαυτούμε εκεί και να την επαναλαμβάνουμε αντί να τη δούμε ως κάτι που είναι προσωπικό μας χαρακτηριστικό,που χρήζει
βελτίωσης. Με άλλα λόγια θέλω να πω πως το να κλείνεται κανείς στον εαυτό του,να μην επικοινωνεί ανοιχτά με τους στενούς του ανθρώπους και να επιλέγει
να θάβει το όποιο πρόβλημα κάτω από το χαλί και να χαμογελά σα να είναι όλα μια χαρά,δεν είναι κάτι που του δίδαξαν οι αστρικές μοίρες την ώρα που γεννήθηκε,
αλλά συνήθως οι γονείς του με την αντίστοιχη δική τους συμπεριφορά ως πρότυπο μίμησης. Όπως και να'χει,απ'όπου κι αν προέρχεται,το ότι εσύ σήμερα δε νιώθεις
να είσαι καλα,το ότι βρήκες το αποκούμπι της βουλιμίας(η οποία καθόλου τυχαία επιλογή δε βρίσκω πως είναι καθώς συνήθως τα άτομα που ταλαιπωρούνται από αυτήν 
δείχνουν μια χαρά ως προς το βάρος τους στους έξω,αλλά μόνο εκείνα γνωρίζουν τι συμβαίνει στην κουζίνα και στην τουαλέτα τους-βλέπεις,φαντάζομαι,τον παραλληλισμό
με τις κοινωνικές σου σχέσεις),το ότι νιώθεις θυμό και δυσκολία να επικοινωνήσεις με τους σημαντικούς σου,το ότι είσαι αποκομμένη από την οικογένεια προέλευσης κλπ.
είναι καμπανάκια που σου φωνάζουν πως κάτι κάνεις λάθος και πρέπει να αλλάξεις συμπεριφορά. Οι σχέσεις είναι αλληλεπίδραση,όχι φυσικά με την μπακαλίστικη έννοια
του ό,τι κι όσο δίνεις παίρνεις,αλλά του κοινού μοιράσματος και της αμοιβαίας διάθεσης πάνω απ' όλα για να πηγαίνουν και να διατηρούνται τα πράγματα μεταξύ μας καλά.
Αν ο ένας δε μιλήσει,ο άλλος πώς θ'ακούσει; Αν ο ένας δεν εκφράσει αυτό που χρειάζεται,αυτό που τον ενοχλεί, ο άλλος,που λογικά πλένει τα χέρια του,ποιά δάχτυλα να μυρίσει;
Αν δε σε γνωρίζουν ακριβώς ποιά είσαι οι άλλοι και τι έχεις ανάγκη,αν τους παραπλανείς με χαμόγελα και τους επιβεβαιώνεις πως όλα είναι μια χαρά,γιατί να μη σε πιστέψουν;
Θα μου πεις υπάρχει κι η γλώσσα του σώματος,η μη λεκτική επικοινωνία κι εκεί δεν είναι δυνατόν να αποκρυπτούν τα πάντα. Έχεις δίκιο,αλλά δεν είναι όλοι ικανοί ούτε σαφώς
υποχρεωμένοι να έχουν υψηλή ενσυναίσθηση και να πιάνουν τις λεπτές αποχρώσες ενδείξεις του τι πραγματικά σου συμβαίνει. Εδώ μερικές φορές ξοδεύουμε εκατοντάδες λέξεις
κι επαναλαμβανόμαστε και χτυπιόμαστε και πάλι αδυνατούν να μας κατανοήσουν οι άλλοι! Με αυτά που αναφέρω δε θέλω να σου αποδώσω όλες τις ευθύνες της παρούσας
κατάστασης,απλά να σου επισημάνω κάτι που ως τρίτο πρόσωπο βλέπω κι ενδεχομένως εσύ που είσαι πολύ κοντά στα γεγονότα και μέσα στην πίκρα σου το προσπερνάς.
Και καθώς μόνο για τη δική μας συμπεριφορά είμαστε υπεύθυνοι και σε θέση κάτι ν'αλλάξουμε και όχι την αντίστοιχη των άλλων,εκεί πάντα εστιάζουμε αφού εμείς είμαστε
που ταλαιπωρούμαστε και επιθυμούμε να βγούμε από τον κύκλο διαιώνισης δυσλειτουργικών καταστάσεων,επιβεβαιωμένω  μάλιστα από χρόνια. Οι γονείς μεγαλώνουν
και γίνονται σα μωρά και πάλι,τα παιδιά είναι παιδιά,εμείς η ενδιάμεση γενιά έχουμε τη μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη αλλά και δυνατότητα να φέρουμε τις μεταξύ μας σχέσεις πιο κοντά
στο επιθυμητό. Όχι πως δε χρειαζόμαστε κι εμείς μια αγκαλιά να χαλαρώσουμε,κάπου να μας νιώσουν χωρίς πολλά πολλά και ν'αφεθούμε...συνήθως τον ρόλο αυτόν 
τον αναλαμβάνουν οι σύντροφοι κι οι στενοί καρδιακοί φίλοι...Όπως και να'χει,εμείς είμαστε εδώ για σένα όποτε τυχόν νιώσεις να το χρειάζεσαι! Σε φιλώ!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by fat capricorn_
> 
> Γνωρίζουν απλά ο καθένας τους προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει όπως καταλαβαίνει και όπως μπορεί.:saint2:
> Τα προβλήματα μου έχουν βαθύτερες ρίζες και πρέπει να αποφασίσω να κάνω κάτι για αυτό.


Δεν μπορεί μια μηλιά να σου δώσει πορτοκάλια όσο κι αν λαχταράς να πιείς έναν φρεσκοστυμμένο χυμό πορτοκάλι.
Ο καθένας θα σου δώσει αυτό που έχει και μπορεί...Και το σημαντικότερο όλων είναι πως αφήνεις να διαφανεί
πως διάθεση ως προς αυτό από την πλευρά των δικών σου υπάρχει! Το " όπως καταλαβαίνει" είναι κατά μεγάλο βαθμό
και στο δικό σου χέρι. Το "όπως μπορεί" σε προσκαλεί να συμφιλιωθείς εσύ με τις υπάρχουσες δυνατότητες.

Χαίρομαι που βλέπεις τις βαθύτερες ρίζες και ξέρεις καλά πως αν δε σπάσεις αυγά,ομελέτα δε γίνεται!
Εύχομαι ν'αποφασίσεις να κάνεις,όπως λες,κάτι γι'αυτό το συντομότερο μάλιστα δυνατό και να μη φοβάσαι.
Ακόμη κι αν στην αρχή έρθει ανακατωσούρα και τρικυμία στα υπάρχοντα φαινομενικά γαλήνια ωστόσο ελώδη νερά,
μόνο με τη συνδρομή τους θα καθαρίσει ο βυθός και θα γίνουν και πάλι καταγάλανα,όπως τα αγαπάς και σας αξίζουν!
Όσοι μας αγαπούν πραγματικά ποτέ δε μας γυρνούν την πλάτη ακόμη κι αν παροδικά γίνουμε δυσάρεστοι κι όχι και τόσο βολικοί.

Κι ένα τελευταίο,που σου προανέφεραν κι οι αγαπημένες μου,Μακ και Άβα...Αναφορικά με το αν δεν είσαι εσύ πρώτα καλά, 
δε θα είναι ούτε και το παιδί σου κι αυτό όσο κι αν ακούγεται εγωιστικό,δεν είναι. Φαντάζομαι έχεις ταξιδέψει με αεροπλάνο.
Θυμάσαι τι λένε οι οδηγίες των αεροσυνοδών στους γονείς για τη μάσκα οξυγόνου σε περίπτωση κινδύνου; Να φορέσει πρώτα
ο γονιός τη δική του μάσκα και αμέσως μετά να τοποθετήσει και την αντίστοιχη του παιδιού του. Αν του λείψει το οξυγόνο
και λιποθυμήσει όσο προσπαθεί να βάλει πρώτα τη μάσκα στο παιδί του,πόσο χρήσιμος μπορεί πραγματικά να του σταθεί;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τελευταίο σχόλιο,σου το ορκίζομαι! ( cross my heart and hope to die!!!! )
Μόλις διάβασα που έγραψες στο "τι έφαγα σήμερα" δηλώνοντας πως προσπαθείς να βάλεις μια τάξη στη διατροφή σου.
Kατά τη γνώμη μου η όποια διατροφική διαταραχή είναι το σύμπτωμα κι όχι το βαθύτερο αρχικό μας πρόβλημα,χωρίς ασφαλώς
να υποτιμώ τα πολυάριθμα δικά της νέα προβλήματα,που μας δημιουργεί. Όσο όμως γίνεται εκείνη πρωταρχικό μας μέλημα,
όσο κλέβει τα φώτα της προσοχής μας,όσο επιπρόσθετα μας εγκλωβίζει στη ματαιότητα της επανάληψης της και μας απομυζεί,
πού μυαλό,χρόνος κι ενέργεια ν'ασχοληθούμε με τα σοβαρότερά μας ζητήματα; Όχι πως δε λειτουργεί αυτό βολικά για ν'αναβάλουμε 
να ζοριστούμε ν'ασχοληθούμε με τα τέρατα που κρύβουμε στη ντουλάπα για χρόνια...Αλλιώς σιγά μην είμαστε τόσο μαζόχες 
να προσθέτουμε νέα βάσανα στο καζανιασμένο ήδη κεφάλι μας. Εξυπηρετούν βραχυπρόθεσμα όλα αυτά και πολύ μάλιστα,δε λέω.
Αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα τι πραγματικά κερδίζουμε; Πρόσεξε τη διατροφή σου,οκ,εξασφαλίζει άλλωστε την υγεία του σώματος σου.
Αλλά την τάξη προσπάθησε να τη βάλεις εκεί που πραγματικά χρειάζεται να μπει. Ξέρεις καλά πως όσο δεν το κάνεις,δεν ηρεμείς.
Ούτε και πρόκειται να έρθει ο από μηχανής Θεός ποτέ να τα διορθώσει όλα μαγικά. Αφιέρωσε τον εαυτό σου λοιπόν εκεί που του πρέπει.

----------


## fat capricorn

Νadine σε ευχαριστώ που μέσα σε όλα αυτά που περνάς βρήκες χρόνο να ασχοληθείς μαζί μου.Σου εύχομαι να έχεις γρήγορη ανάρρωση και αυτή η επεμβαση να σε βοηθήσει να φτάσεις στον στόχο σου.Διαβάζοντας αυτά που μου έγραψες συνειδητοποίησα ότι φέρομαι ακριβώς σαν την μητέρα μου!!!Κρύβω το πρόβλημα κάτω από το χαλί και προσποιούμαι ότι όλα πάνε καλά.Έχω συνειδητοποιήσει ότι το πρόβλημα μου ξεκινάει από την οικογένεια μου.Μεγάλωσα σε μια πολυμελή οικογένεια και αναγκάστηκα να παίξω ρόλους που δεν ταίριαζαν στην ηλικία μου.Δεν έζησα ξένοιαστη παιδική ηλικία,έχω ελάχιστες καλές αναμνήσεις.Το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι φωνές, καυγάδες και ατέλειωτες δουλειές.
Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα όμως που ένοιωθα πάντα ήταν ότι δεν με αγαπούν.Είναι πολύ άσχημο να το νοιώθει ένα παιδί αυτό.Στην οικογένεια μου και για την μάνα μου και για τον πατέρα μου αξία είχαν και έχουν μόνο τα αγόρια.Έχουν δημιουργήσει δύο αποτυχημένους σε όλα τα επίπεδα ενήλικες που ακόμα και τώρα είναι δίπλα τους και τους στηρίζουν πρωτίστως οικονομικά.Η μητέρα μου τον μικρό και ο πατέρας τον μεγάλο γιο.
Δεν είναι πως δεν αγαπώ τα αδέλφια μου αλλά αν μου μιλούσες 20 χρόνια πριν για αυτά θα σου έλεγα ότι θα έδινα και τη ζωή μου.Αλλά πλέον νοιώθω ψυχικά αποστασιοποιημένη και από αυτούς και από τους γονείς.Και αυτό δεν συνέβη ξαφνικά αλλά σιγά σιγά, ένοιωθα πάντα ότι έδινα πολλά σε όλους και έπαιρνα λίγα.Δεν εννοώ υλικά αγαθά, την μόνη φορά που ζήτησα κάτι ήταν πριν λίγο καιρό που είχα πραγματική ανάγκη, κι αυτά όχι δανεικά κι αγύριστα.Όταν αρρώσταιναν οι γονείς πάντα εγώ έτρεχα, οι άλλοι είχαν πάντα κάτι να κάνουν.Εγώ πήγαινα την μητέρα όπου χρειαζόταν. Εγώ όμως ήμουν αυτή που ξεχνούσε να καλέσει η μάνα μου όταν τους μάζευε όλους στο σπίτι.Όποτε της έχω κάνει παράπονα για την συμπεριφορά της μου λέει ότι είμαι η αδυναμία της και δεν έχω δίκιο.Τώρα τι σόι αδυναμία είμαι 40 χρόνια τώρα δεν το έχω νοιώσει ούτε μία φορά.
Έχω δει αρχικά νευρολόγο και ψυχίατρο στο παρελθόν λόγω έντονων κρίσεων άγχους.Ο ψυχίατρος με βοήθησε πολύ και έχω συζητήσει πολύ μαζί του, απλά λόγω λίγο στενάχωρων οικονομικών δεν μπορώ να τον εντάξω πλέον στον προυπολογισμό.
Ξέρω πως δεν πρέπει να παραπονιέμαι άλλοι δεν έχουν δουλειά, δεν έχουν να φάνε κι εγώ γκρινιάζω που ζορίζομαι προσωρινά, αλλά θέλω να κάνω τόσα πράγματα και νοιώθω να μου κόβουν τα φτερά.Εχτές η κόρη μου με προκάλεσε να ανοιχτώ, με κατηγόρησε ότι δεν μιλάω και δεν μπορεί να ξέρει ακριβώς πως νοιώθω για να με βοηθήσει. Επιμένει να δω ψυχολόγο να κάνω cbt λέει πως μόνο αν βγάλω όλα αυτά που νοιώθω τα αρνητικά από μέσα μου θα νοιώσω καλά.Μου πρότεινε και έναν άλλο τρόπο όλα αυτά που θέλω να πω στον καθένα που νοιώθω ότι με πλήγωσε με την συμπεριφορά του να του τα γράψω για να βγουν από μέσα μου και μετά αφου το διαβάσω να το σκίσω.
Ναταλία θα χαρώ να επικοινωνήσουμε και τηλεφωνικά να σε ζαλίσω πιο αναλυτικά, όταν όμως αισθανθείς τελειως καλά.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλέ,πότε την έκανες την κόρη,αν είσαι εσύ 40 κι εκείνη σου μιλά για cbt και τόσο σοφά;!
Να το χαίρεσαι το καμάρι σου και να μην ξεχνάς πως ό,τι υπέροχο είναι,ένα μεγάλο του μέρος αποδίδεται και σε σένα!
Έχω πίστη σε σένα πως θα καταφέρεις να βρεις τον τρόπο να σπάσεις την οικογενειακή παράδοση του χαλιού.
Ήδη έχεις την κορούλα σου να σου το σηκώνει και να σε προσκαλεί να καθαρίσετε μαζί.Δεν είναι λίγο αυτό!
Κι ακόμη κι αν δεν μπορείς πλέον να υποστηρίξεις οικονομικά τις συνεδρίες,εφόσον έχεις κάνει στο παρελθόν
δουλειά και συνειδητοποιείς πού αποδίδεται τι και τι χρειάζεται να γίνει,έχεις μια ιδέα πώς να κινηθείς.
Δε βγαίνουν εύκολα από μέσα μας πράγματα που συνέβησαν και μας πλήγωσαν,είδικά τα προερχόμενα
από εκείνους που υποτίθεται θα μας προστάτευαν από κάθε σκιά,αλλά η ζωή προχωρά κι είναι προς όφελός μας
να απεκδυθούμε το βαρύ τους φορτίο για να μη δηλητηριάζουμε άλλο το παρόν και το μέλλον μας 
ούτε να επηρεάζουμε κι ίσως και πληγώνουμε εκείνους που με τη σειρά μας θέλουμε μόνο καλό να τους κάνουμε.
Θα χαρώ να τα πούμε και μεταξύ μας πιο άνετα...Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου!Και μη χανόμαστε,ε;

----------


## Silk

Ήμουν και είμαι σε λιγότερο πλέον στην ίδια φάση.
Δεν αμφέβαλλα ότι οι γονείς μου με αγαπάνε αλλά δεν είναι αρκετό όταν σε μαθαίνουν ότι "δεν δικαιούσαι να έχεις ανάγκη βοήθειας και πρέπει να είσαι παρούσα όποτε προκύπτει κάτι". 
Είχα και έχω σε πολύ πολύ λιγότερο βαθμό ξεσπάσματα θυμού, το φαγητό βοηθούσε επίσης. 

Καταλαβαίνω το να "πρέπει" να είσαι καλά, να "πρέπει" να καταπίνεις συναισθήματα, να "πρέπει" να συμπαραστέκεσαι στην οικογένεια σου αλλιώς όλα θα διαλυθούν και να νιώθεις ενοχές εάν αρνηθείς.
Πριν ένα χρόνο χώρισε η αδερφή μου μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή η διαπροσωπική επαφή μαζί της ήταν ότι όταν "με είχε ανάγκη" έπρεπε να ήμουν εκεί, το απαιτούσε και με φόρτωνε με ενοχές. 
Όταν ήταν καλά, εγώ ήμουν στην απέξω. Όσες φορές μοιράστηκα προβλήματα μαζί της, έπαιρνα πίσω "εσύ φταίς", κριτική για το τι έκανα, πως το διαχειρίστικα, και όποτε μου θύμωνε μου χτυπούσε προσωπικά πράγματα που της είχα πει. Από κριτική δεν έχω παράπονο, το σπίτι μου δεν ήταν αρκετά καλό ή καθαρό, ο σύντροφός μου ήταν "βλάχος, αμόρφωτος". Η πραγματικότητα καμία σχέση, ούτε έμενα σε βρώμικη καλύβα και ο σύντροφός μου δεν είναι του "πανεπιστημίου".
Από πίσω η μάνα μου να την δικαιολογεί "είναι πιο ευαίσθητη από εσένα, ανησυχώ, δες τι κάνει, την ξέρεις λέει καμιά κουβέντα παραπάνω, μην με στεναχωρείς, άστη δεν πειράζει κ.α.". 
Πριν τον χωρισμό ανακαίνιζε σπίτι, εγώ είμαι μηχανικός, δεν της έκρυψα ότι εγώ μπορώ να βοηθήσω έως ένα βαθμό αλλά ήθελε να γλιτώσει λεφτά. Εν το μεταξύ έκλεισε η εταιρεία που δούλευε ο σύντροφος μου και έμεινε άνεργος, οπότε το σταθερό εισόδημα ήταν και είναι το δικό μου. Το τι πέρασα δεν το χωράει ανθρώπινος νους, τηλέφωνα, παράπονα, να έχω γίνει μπαλάκι μεταξύ των δύο πόλεων, τραγικές απαιτήσεις που ακόμα και να με πλήρωνε κάποιος θα τα είχα παρατήσει. Τι να εξηγώ ότι οικονομικά δεν αντέχω να πηγαινοέρχομαι πάνω από 1-2 φορές τον μήνα, μάταια. Πέρσι το καλοκαίρι τελείωσε το σπίτι, αλλά οι απαιτήσεις δεν σταματήσαν. Ήθελε να κανονίσω την άδεια μου έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουμε να την βοηθήσουμε με την μετακόμιση. Η μετακόμιση συνέπεσε με τον χωρισμό. Μετά ήρθε ξανά η κριτική, φταίω που σαν αδελφή δεν είδα ότι δεν ήταν καλά (το τεράστιο ψέμα), φταίω που δεν πήρα παραπάνω άδεια να μείνω μαζί της μετά τον χωρισμό, αυτό που δεν μου είπε είναι "φταίς γιατί δεν παράτησες την ζωή σου να μου συμπαρασταθείς ενώ εγώ χώρισα". Από πίσω και η μάνα μου να με φορτώνει τύψεις με τον τρόπο της. 
"έσπασα", τσακώθηκα με όλους για χαζομάρες, γιατί το να συνειδητοποιήσουμε τι μας φταίει θέλει λίγο καιρό. Μύγα πέταγε και εγώ διαλούσα το σπίτι. Με έπαιρνε η μάνα μου να ρωτήσει τι κάνω και μόνο που δεν την διαολόστελνα πριν της κλείσω το τηλέφωνο, και μετά τύψεις. Με την αδελφή μου, ή είχα ξεσπάσματα αγάπης, ή έφτανα να σκεφτώ ότι αν πέθαινε μπορεί και η ζωή μου να ήταν καλύτερη. 
Σιγά σιγά με θεραπεία, κατάλαβα τι μου φταίει. Αγαπούσα (και ακόμη συμβαίνει εώς έναν βαθμό, δεν το ξεπέρασα επειδή το κατάλαβα) τον εαυτό μου μόνο όταν με αγαπούσαν οι άλλοι. Έβαζα τον εαυτό μου στην διαδικασία να πρέπει να είμαι αρεστή, γιατί αλλιώς δεν αξίζω κάτι. Δεν ήμουν αρκετά όμορφη, δεν ήμουν αρκετά έξυπνη, δεν ήμουν καλή σύντροφος, δεν ήμουν καλή κόρη, δεν ήμουν καλή αδελφή, δεν είχα καταφέρει κάτι στην ζωή μου, είχα αξία μόνο εάν μου την απέδιδαν οι άλλοι. Αυτό εκτός της οικογένειας, το ένιωθα σε όλες τις πλευρές της ζωής μου, φίλους, δουλειά κ.λ.π. 
Με την κατανόηση ήρθε για αρχή η λύτρωση των τύψεων και ενοχών. Ακόμα πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να συμφωνεί σε μαλακίες τόσα χρόνια συμπεριφοράς δεν γυρνάνε σε 1 χρόνο. Δεν νοιώθω ενοχές όμως να εκφράσω απογοήτευση, λύπη, θυμό, ζήλια, χαρά όταν ο άλλος δεν είναι καλά, και όλα τα κακά ή καλά συναισθήματα που μας κάνουν ανθρώπους. Είμαι άνθρωπος και έχω ελαττώματα, οι άλλοι αν θέλουν θα με αγαπήσουν για αυτό που είμαι και με τα στραβά μου μαζί, δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνούμε πάντα για να με αγαπάνε. Αισθάνομαι κάποιες φορές ενοχές αλλά ο καθένας αποφασίζει για την ζωή του. Κάποιες φορές μου θυμώνει η μάνα μου, αλλά βλέπω φως ακόμα και με την αδελφή μου, κάτι αλλάζει, όταν με ζορίζει και βάζω όρια, παίρνει πρωτοβουλίες, δεν πέθανε γιατί εγώ σταμάτησα να την βοηθάω, ίσα ίσα που τώρα νομίζω ότι την βοηθάω καλύτερα από πριν. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι έφυγαν από την ζωή μου, δεν πειράζει η ζωή μου συνεχίζεται.
Όπως όμως είπε και η Nadine, δεν περιμένω από μια μηλιά να μου δώσει πορτοκάλια, δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω το τι συμβαίνει και το πως αντιδρά κάποιος το μόνο που μπορώ να ελέγξω είναι πως το αντιμετωπίζω εγώ.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!

Ομολογώ δεν είχε πάρει το μάτι μου την ανάρτησή σου fat capricorn!

Κορίτσια, η οικογένεια παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο στη διαμόρφωσή μας και στην διατροφική μας συμπεριφορά. 
Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο να έχουμε θυμό ή πικρία σε μικρό ή μεγάλο βαθμό απ' τους γονείς μας. Η συμπεριφορά τους μπορεί να είναι αντικειμενικά απαράδεκτη, σκληρή, εξοργιστική.
Όμως οι γονείς μας *είναι αυτοί που είναι*.
Δεν πρόκειται ν' αλλάξουν.

Όπως σωστά είπε η Silk, το μόνο που μπορούμε ν' αλλάξουμε είναι ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζουμε τα πράγματα.

Αυτό είναι κάτι που το παλεύω και εγώ μέσα μου. Θέλω πολύ ν' αλλάξω τη μαμά μου, αλλά δεν μπορώ. Κάποια χαρακτηριστικά της είναι ανυπόφορα και δεν μπορώ να τα αποδεχτώ καθόλου. Όμως αρχίζω (σιγά σιγά) να συνειδητοποιώ ότι η μαμά μου δεν θ' αλλάξει. Πρέπει να την αποδεχτώ.

Πάντα ήμουν παχουλή, όμως το ανώτερο που έφτανα ήταν τα 105 κιλά. Πριν 3-4 χρόνια εκτοξεύθηκε το βάρος μου στο νούμερο 140! Ναι, σίγουρα συνέβαλε και το γεγονός ότι είχα καταπιέσει τον εαυτό μου με τη δίαιτα άτκινς, όμως δεν ήταν αυτός ο κύριος λόγος της εκτόξευσης.

Οι γονείς μου χώρισαν. Δεν είχαν ποτέ καυγάδες, τα πάντα ήταν ήρεμα στο σπίτι, γι' αυτό και ο χωρισμός τους ήταν σαν κεραυνός εν αιθρία. Ήταν απόφαση του πατέρα μου. Και εγώ είχα ν' αντιμετωπίσω αφ' ενός το ότι έφυγε ο πατέρας μου απ' το σπίτι (που του είχα μεγάλη αδυναμία) και αφετέρου τη μητέρα μου η οποία ήταν έτοιμη να καταρρεύσει.

Στην αρχή την στήριξα με μεγάλη προθυμία. Όμως μετά από κάποιο διάστημα δεν άντεχα να κρατώ όλο αυτό το βάρος το ψυχολογικό πάνω μου. Της πρότεινα να πάει σε κάποιο ψυχολόγο να βοηθηθεί. Ήταν ανένδοτη. Θεωρούσε (και θεωρεί) την ψυχοθεραπεία πεταμένα λεφτά και ότι οι ψυχολόγοι το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να σε κάνουν εγωιστή. Προσπάθησα όσο δεν φαντάζεστε να της αλλάξω γνώμη, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα.

Το αποτέλεσμα; Κατέληξα να είμαι εγώ ο ψυχολόγος της. Έβγαζε σε μένα όλα τα σκουπίδια της. Κατηγορούσε τον πατέρα μου συνέχεια. Εγώ απλά άκουγα. Και κατάπινα.
Ήταν και είναι πολύ ευαίσθητος άνθρωπος και πάντα ήθελε και θέλει στη ζωή της ένα στήριγμα. Αυτό το στήριγμα ήταν για χρόνια ο πατέρας μου. Και όταν έφυγε αυτός, πήρα εγώ αυτόν τον ρόλο.

Απίστευτο βάρος στους ώμους μου, που μετατράπηκε σε απίστευτο βάρος στο σώμα μου.

Κάποια στιγμή της είπα *φτάνει*! Δεν σπούδασα ψυχολόγος και δεν ήρθα στη ζωή για να είμαι το στήριγμά σου.
Σταμάτησα να βάζω κιλά και σκέφτηκα να κάνω κάτι για να χάσω βάρος.

Έχει βρει άλλα στηρίγματα. Έχουμε καλύτερη σχέση τώρα. Μπορεί να έχει κάποια εξοργιστικά χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά έχει και πολλά καλά και την αγαπώ. Προσπαθώ να την αποδεχτώ, όπως και εκείνη προσπαθεί ν' αποδεχτεί εμένα.

Πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να είμαστε το στήριγμα όλων των άλλων. Εμάς ποιός θα μας στηρίξει;

Και εγώ κάνω τον κλόουν και χαμογελώ σε παρέες. Κουνώ συγκαταβατικά το κεφάλι σε πράγματα που μου λένε, ενώ θα ήθελα να τους φωνάξω *"τί λες ρε! ταρακούνα την κεφάλα σου."*. Μου λένε να βγούμε σε μέρη που απεχθάνομαι και τις περισσότερες φορές πηγαίνω και πάντα χαμογελαστή.

Είμαι το καλό παιδί. Πάντα ήμουν. Ποτέ δεν ήθελα να στεναχωρήσω κανέναν. Γιατί είχα αυτό που λέει και η Silk: έπαιρνα αξία μόνο όταν οι άλλοι μου έδιναν αξία. Τί τραγικό λάθος αυτό! Τί αδικία για τον εαυτό μας!

Πρέπει να βγάλουμε από μέσα μας όσα μας βασανίζουν! Πρέπει να βγάλουμε όλο μας τον θυμό, την πικρία, τη στεναχώρια, τις ενοχές. Όλα αυτά, αργά ή γρήγορα θα μετατραπούν σε ασθένειες, αφού δεν θα αντέξει ο οργανισμός μας να τα έχει μέσα του για πάντα. Όλοι οι καρκίνοι, οι καρδιοπάθειες, τα εγκεφαλικά, κλπ... μέχρι και η ίδια η παχυσαρκία και οι διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής οφείλονται σε άσχημα συναισθήματα που έχουμε θαμμένα μέσα μας.

Και έχεις δίκιο fat capricorn, πώς να πάμε σε ψυχολόγο όταν όλοι ζητάνε 50 ευρώ την ώρα; Σε τέτοια κρίση! Που εγώ για να βγάλω 50 ευρώ πρέπει να δουλέψω 20 ώρες! (2,5 ευρώ την ώρα πληρωνόμουν όταν δούλευα, μέχρι τον Ιούνη που απολύθηκα).

Πήρα κάποια βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας, με βοήθησαν αρκετά, όμως αυτό που χρειάζομαι τώρα είναι να βγάλω από μέσα μου τα άσχημα συναισθήματα που έχω θαμμένα καιρό. Αυτό για να γίνει όμως χρειάζεται και κάποιον ειδικό. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τα καταφέρεις μόνος. Όχι ακατόρθωτο, αλλά πολύ δύσκολο.


Ζητώ συγνώμη για το τεραστίων διαστάσεων post (και μετά λες εσύ το δικό σου μεγάλο fat capricorn!), αλλά αυτά που έγραψα μου βγήκαν αυθόρμητα και δεν σταματούσα να γράφω...

----------


## Silk

Ματζουράνα μου εγώ τα είπα στους ίδιους, δεν ξέρω πως, ούτε περίμενα την κατάλληλη στιγμή, ούτε το είχα σκεφτεί από πριν, απλά άνοιξα το στόμα και έλεγα αυτά που με πονούσαν χρόνια. κάποιες φορές μου βγήκε με παραπάνω θυμό από όσο θα ήθελα. 
Αλλά τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρουν και παρόλο που δεν αντέδρασαν όπως στις ταινίες αγκαλιές - φιλιά κλπ (η αδερφή μου με έβγαλε έξω από το σπίτι της και η μάνα μου με κατηγόρησε ότι αν η αδερφή μου κάνει κάτι κακό στον εαυτό της θα έχω ευθύνες), δεν έκανα πίσω, δεν είχα ενοχές ότι τους στεναχώρησα. 
Φυσικά δεν μεταμορφώθηκα στην αδιάλλακτη σκύλα που χέστηκε για τους άλλους. Έκανα και κάνω υποχωρήσεις. Πλέον όμως δεν ντρέπομαι να πω κάτι όταν με πληγώνουν, όταν με μειώνουν (από αυτά τα υπονοούμενα που σκέφτεσαι άσε να μην προξενήσω σκηνή, κάνε ότι δεν κατάλαβες, χιούμορ χιούμορ αλλά κανείς δεν γελάει) ή όταν βλέπω ότι κάτι είναι άδικο, διεκδικώ για εμένα. Πιάνω το εαυτό μου να λέει πράγματα που 1 χρόνο πριν απλά θα έκανα το κορόιδο, ή δεν θα τα έλεγα μήπως με παρεξηγήσουν ή με πουν κακιά ή μήπως σχηματίσουν κακή ιδέα για εμένα, αυτοί που με παρεξήγησαν ήταν και αυτοί που με ένοιαξε το λιγότερο, οι υπόλοιποι που είχαν και την μεγαλύτερη σημασία για εμένα, έμειναν. Το καλύτερο είναι ότι ο θυμός υποχώρησε, αυτή η μαζεμένη πίκρα μέσα μου δεν θα έλεγα ότι άδειασε τελείως αλλά είμαι ήρεμη. Τα ξεσπάσματα θυμού που είχα (ποτέ για τους σωστούς λόγους) έχουν μειωθεί πάρα πάρα πολύ, δεν είμαι θυμωμένη με την αδελφή μου, δεν είμαι θυμωμένη με την μητέρα μου, είμαι ακόμα λίγο θυμωμένη με εμένα αλλά οκ το δουλεύω. Συνεχίζω να βοηθάω την αδελφή μου όσο μπορώ, όπως και όποιον άλλον άνθρωπο μπορώ και αυτήν την φορά το κάνω γιατί θέλω, όχι γιατί πρέπει, εάν παρεκτραπεί η κατάσταση βάζω όρια. 
Ξέρεις λένε λένε οι ψυχολόγοι "βάλε όρια κλπ" και εσύ ακούς αλλά σκατά, όταν έρχεται η ώρα που σε πιέζουν, προσπαθείς να το κάνεις, και συνεχίζουν να σε πιέζουν, και προσπαθείς, αλλά η πίεση συνεχίζει οπότε τελικά σπας και υποχωρείς και μετά κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου. Οι ψυχολόγοι θα έπρεπε ακόμα να σου λένε ότι αυτοί που τους έχουμε μάθει ότι είμαστε η πατερίτσα τους, ότι θα πιέζουν όσο μπορούν, και όταν βάλεις τα όρια θα ξεσπάσει όλη η κόλαση που φοβόσουν. Αλλά τελικά δεν έχεις φόβο και θα περάσει και εσύ θα είσαι καλά, και αυτοί θα είναι καλά, αλλά ακόμα και όσοι δεν είναι, δεν φταίς εσύ, έχουν δικά τους θέματα που πρέπει να λύσουν.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Silk, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε όλα αυτά που γράφεις!!

Χαίρομαι που έχεις κάνει τόσο μεγάλη πρόοδο και κατάφερες να βάλεις όρια. Αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο για μένα.
Όλο λέω ότι θα βάλω όρια και όλο δεν βάζω.

Και το πρόβλημα εγώ δεν το έχω τόσο με τους κοντινούς μου ανθρώπους. Γιατί μ' αυτούς έχω οικειότητα και πιο εύκολα μπορώ να πω "φτανει".

Το πρόβλημα κυρίως το έχω με τους άλλους. Μ' αυτούς που δεν έχω τόση οικειότητα.

Να σου περιγράψω ένα περιστατικό. Είχα πάει με ένα ζευγάρι 70ρηδων (οικογενειακοί φίλοι) σε μια εκδήλωση. Όλο μου λένε ότι με αγαπάνε και ότι θέλουν να με δουν αδύνατη κλπ.
Στο τέλος της εκδήλωσης, υπήρχε ένας μπουφές που είχε διάφορα γλυκάκια για τους παρεβρισκόμενους.

Η γυναίκα (απ το ζευγάρι) μου λέει: "Α, κοίτα! Έχουν σοκολατάκια! Θα πάρω. Θες και εσύ ένα;"

Πριν προλάβω να απαντήσω, ο άντρας (απ' το ζευγάρι) πετάγεται και λέει κοφτά "Όχι. Δεν θέλει.", με τόνο σαν να μου λέει "μην τολμήσεις να πεις ναι, εσύ δεν είσαι για να τρως σοκολατάκια μ' αυτά τα κιλά".΄

Και εγώ τί είπα; Το βούλωσα. Απάντησα μόνο στη γυναίκα ευγενικά ότι δεν θέλω.

Και πριν χρόνια ήμουν στο σπίτι της γιαγιάς μου και είχε περισσέψει τούρτα από κάποια γενέθλια. Μου λέει η γιαγιά μου "Έχουμε τούρτα από χθες, πολύ νόστιμη, κάτσε να σου βάλω ένα κομμάτι". Και απαντάει μια βλάχα θεία μου "όχι μην της βάλεις! Έχει ανάγκη αυτή από τούρτες;". Και πάλι το βούλωσα.

Κάθε προσβολή που καταπίνουμε μεταφράζεται σε υπερφαγικά.
Δεν θα φτάσω εγώ 500 κιλά για τον κάθε μ@λ@κα. Θ' αρχίσω ν' απαντάω όπως τους αξίζει. Γαιδούρι ο άλλος; Διπλή γαιδούρα εγώ!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> Μάλλον αυτό το ξεχασμένο θέμα αναβιώνει μέσα από το παρόν θέμα


Καμιά φορά από ένα μικρό έναυσμα, γίνεται κλικ μέσα μας και αρχίζουμε και βγάζουμε τα σώψυχά μας. Έτσι έγινε και μ' αυτό το θέμα. Όταν πάτησα το reply για να απαντήσω στο θέμα της fat capricorn, δεν φανταζόμουν ότι θα έλεγα αυτά που με βασάνισαν κι εμένα. Κι όμως το χέρι πληκτρολογούσε αυθόρμητα..

----------


## Silk

Μαντζουράνα μου καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. 

Δεν είναι γαιδουριά να τον ρωτήσεις πχ. τον κάθε άνθρωπο όταν λέει μια μαλακία "πως είπατε?", "δεν σας άκουσα", μπορεί να δεις ότι θα σε κοιτάνε με απορία ή θα νοιώσουν άσχημα γιατί πρέπει να σκεφτεί τι είπε και για να ρωτάς μάλλον είπε κάτι που δεν έπρεπε, οι περισσότεροι καταλαβαίνουν και στην αρχή μπορεί να απολογηθούν και ίσως να νοιώσεις άσχημα που τους έφερες σε αυτή την θέση αλλά πόσα συναισθήματα πρέπει να καταπιούμε πια. 

Το να κρύψουμε την δυσαρέσκεια μας δεν υπάρχει λόγος, ναι κάποιες φορές μου βγαίνει άσχημα δηλαδή να απαντήσω με κακία στην κακία, και μπορεί να νιώσω ότι πρέπει να ζητήσω συγνώμη και ζητάω, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο άλλος δεν είναι κόπανος, ούτε νιώθω ότι έγινα κατώτερος άνθρωπος επειδή είπα μια κακία. Όπως μπορώ το αντιμετωπίζω, και μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας και συνεχίζουμε να αλληλεπιδρούμε με τους άλλους. 

Σήμερα είναι τα κιλά, αύριο θα είναι κάτι άλλο, τα ρούχα σου, η δουλειά σου, ο σύντροφός σου, οι επιλογές σου.

----------


## Silk

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> Μάλλον > αυτό < το ξεχασμένο θέμα αναβιώνει μέσα από το παρόν θέμα


τώρα κατάλαβα ότι το ποστ είχε λίνκ... τζάμι, και αναρωτιόμουν γιατί δεν δουλεύω στην NASA. :smirk:

----------


## fat capricorn

καλησπέρα.Διάβασα τις ιστορίες σας Ματζουράνα και silk και ταυτίστηκα σε αρκετά σημεία.Τελικά όλα μας τα προβλήματα ξεκινούν από την γονική οικογένεια,Εγώ ξεκίνησα ένα γεμάτο εφηβάκι και κατέληξα όταν τελείωσα το σχολείο μια υπέρβαρη νεαρή λόγω της μαμάς μου.Από 16 ετών το κύριο μέλλημα της ήταν να γίνω αδύνατη κι όμορφη σαν την μικρότερη αδελφή μου η οποία στην εφηβεία της ήταν 43 κιλά, άγγιζε τα όρια της ανορεξίας.Οταν με έβλεπε να τρώω κάτι πέρα της δίαιτας πείνας που μου επέβαλλε έκανε άρχιζε τα κλάματα και τις υστερίες.Δεν μπορώ να τα ξεχάσω αυτά με τίποτα!Κάποτε είχα αποφασίσει σοβαρά να αυτοκτονήσω αλλά με κράτησε η σκέψη της μικρής μου αδελφής που ήταν μωρό και την λάτρευα.Η μητέρα μου δεν ήταν καμία γυναίκα λεπτή η περιποιημένη απλά σαν γυναίκα σε χωριό πίστευε ότι θα της έμενα στο ράφι γιατί μια χοντρή δεν μπορείς να την παντρέψεις εύκολα.Κι εγώ απλά αντί να αδυνατίζω ετρωγα κρυφά και αυξανόμουν.Ηθελα να συνεχίσω τις σπουδές μου αλλά είχαμε άλλες προτεραιότητες.Μόνο περιορισμοί και υποχρεώσεις.Η μάνα μου είχε και έχει μια πολύ δύσκολη σχέση με τον πατέρα μου.Έπρεπε σαν μεγάλη κόρη να της συμπαραστέκομαι και να την βοηθάω σε όλα.Ήμουν μια μικρή μαμά για τα αδέλφια μου, τα οποία ιδιαίτερα τα αγόρια μεγάλωσαν νοιώθοντας ότι είναι ξεχωριστοί γιατί είναι απλά άντρες.Οι κόρες υπηρετούσαν τους λατρεμένους γιους, μάλλον η κόρη εγώ, γιατί η μία η όμορφη ήταν πάντα μικρή για την μάνα μου και η άλλη ήταν μωρό.Σε όλες τις εξόδους έπαιρναν την αδύνατη-όμορφη μαζί, έπρεπε να δείχνουν στον κόσμο το καλύτερο περιτύλιγμα.Το μόνο μου επίτευγμα ήταν οι καλοί βαθμοί και οι ικανότητες στην μαγειρική που γεννήθηκαν από την ανάγκη μου να ταίζω τα αδέλφια μου τις πολλές φορές που γυρίζαμε σπίτι και έλειπαν και δεν βρίσκαμε φαγητό.
Πάλι παρασύρθηκα και γράφω πράγματα που δεν θέλω να θυμάμαι.Με την μάνα μου έχουμε να μιλησουμε καιρό την είδα εχτές με το μεγάλο της καμάρι που αφού τα εχει κάνει στην ζωή του σκατά λόγω του υπέρμετρου εγωισμού του γύρισε όπως κι ο μικρότερος στην μαμά του.Κι αυτή εκεί υπηρετεί αγόγγυστα στα 70+ δύο αχρηστους ενήλικες,Εκανα πως δεν τους είδα ευτυχώς δεν με είδαν κι αυτοί δεν γούσταρα να τους μιλήσω.Έχω αποφασίσει πλέον να μιλάω και να βλέπω αυτούς που γουστάρω εγώ και να μην καταπιέζω άλλο τον εαυτό μου. Μου φτάνει η καταπιεση που νοιώθω αρκετές φορές στη δουλειά αλλά εκεί αναγκάζεσαι να συνυπάρχεις με άτομα που μπορεί στην προσωπική σου ζωή να μη τους έλεγες ούτε καλημέρα.
Εχτές μίλησα με τη μικρή μου αδελφή, είχαμε καιρό να μιλήσουμε η συναισθηματική μου κατάσταση με έκανε να νοιώθω αποσασιοποιημένη γενικά αλλά εχτές είχαμε μία πιο ζεστή και πιο ειλικρινή προσέγγιση.Έχει κι εκείνη τα ίδια συναισθήματα για την μητέρα μας αλλά έχοντας μεγαλώσει 1 δεκαετία+ μετά από εμένα εκέινη δεν δέχτηκε πολλά μη.Σπουδασε προχώρησε στην ζωή της και θυμάμαι ότι σαν παιδί αυτή είχε προβλήματα με το στομάχι της λόγω άγχους και στενοχώριας.Τελικά το σαράκι της αγάπης που δν παίρνεις από την μάνα σου σε ακολουθεί όσο χρονών και να είσαι.Ζηλεύω την συνάδελφο που μιλάει κάθε μέρα με τη μαμά της και έχει αυτή την τρυφερή έκφραση στο πρόσωπο, ζηλεύω που η μαμά της τη στηρίζει και είναι δίπλα της ουσιαστικά.Τελικά έχω συνειδητοποιήσει ότι η μάνα μου είναι το πρόβλημα μου.Αλλά πλέον δεν θέλω να το λύσω γιατί η σχέση μου μαζί της είναι φαύλος κύκλος.Συγγνώμη που σας ζάλισα δεν ξέρω καν αν βγάζουν νόημα αυτά που γράφω.Σας ευχαριστώ που είστε εδώ και ακούτε και συμπαραστέκεστε.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

fat capricorn, σε καταλαβαίνω.
Καλά κάνεις και τα βγάζεις από μέσα σου.

Το νούμερο 1 θέμα σε όλους τους θεραπευόμενους (σε ψυχολόγους) είναι οι γονείς και κυρίως η μητέρα.

Έχεις δίκιο να έχεις πικρία μέσα σου.
Όμως δεν είσαι πια ανήλικη και ανήμπορη σε όλο αυτό.
Είσαι ενήλικας, ώριμη στη σκέψη και με υπέροχο χαρακτήρα (από το λίγο που σε διαβάζω). Επίσης είσαι ευλογημένη με ένα σύζυγο και ένα παιδί. Έχεις τον δικό σου οικογενειακό πυρήνα πια.

Άσ' τους εκείνους που σε πλήγωσαν παλιά. Όπως πολλές φορές το λέμε, μέχρι εκεί έκοβε (και κόβει) ο νους τους.
Εσύ είσαι πολύ πιο πάνω απ' αυτούς.

Και το θέμα δεν είναι εκείνοι. Το θέμα είναι να λύσεις μέσα σου την πικρία και τη στεναχώρια που νιώθεις γι' αυτούς.
Πρέπει να τους συγχωρήσεις για να προχωρήσεις.
και όταν λέω να τους συγχωρήσεις, εννοώ μέσα σου. Χωρίς καν να τους το πεις. Χωρίς καν να τους ξαναμιλήσεις ποτέ.
Συγχώρησέ τους να ελευθερωθείς.

Διάβασα ένα βιβλίο πριν αρκετό καιρό που με έκανε να δω τα πράγματα αλλιώς. Λέει ότι για να είμαστε υγιείς και να προχωρήσουμε στη ζωή μας γεμάτοι, πρέπει να συγχωρήσουμε αυτούς που μας πλήγωσαν. Και ειδικά αυτούς που πιστεύουμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να συγχωρήσουμε ποτέ, ειδικά αυτούς πρέπει πρώτα να συγχωρήσουμε. Μέσα μας.
Φαντάσου ότι άνθρωποι που είχαν άλυτα θέματα με τους γονείς τους ενώ εκείνοι είχαν πεθάνει, με παρακίνηση από τον ψυχολόγο τους πήγαιναν στα μνήματα και εξέφραζαν τα συναισθήματά τους. Δεν έχει σημασία αν εκείνοι τα άκουσαν ή όχι. Σημασία έχει να τα βγάλουμε εμείς από μέσα μας.

Και τα λέω όλα αυτά κυρίως για να τ' ακούω εγώ, γιατί ούτε εγώ έχω καταφέρει να συγχωρήσω αυτούς που με έχουν πληγώσει στο παρελθόν.

Αλλά αυτό είναι η λύση. Αυτό είναι η λύτρωση.
Αλλιώς τα άσχημα συναισθήματά μας θα μένουν μέσα μας και θα μας τρώνε σαν σαράκι.

Θα σου στείλω u2u να σου προτείνω ένα βιβλίο αν θες, το οποίο το 'χω ολόκληρο σε λινκ χωρίς να χρειαστεί να τ' αγοράσεις. Πιστεύω θα σου δώσει να καταλάβεις αυτά που πολύ περιληπτικά σου είπα εδώ.

----------


## fat capricorn

Σε ευχαριστώ Ματζουράνα.Το θέμα δεν είναι να συγχωρέσεις τους άλλους αλλά να συγχωρέσεις τον εαυτό σου.Πιο πολύ θυμωμένη είμαι με τον εαυτό μου που επηρεάζεται αρνητικά.Στενοχωρήθηκα για κάτι ή εγώ ή κάποιος άνθρωπος που αγαπώ, τρώω.Δεν είναι λύση αυτή είναι κατάρα.Στενοχωριέμαι που δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω σε αυτούς που με έχουν πληγώσει αυτά που αισθάνομαι.Θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να πάρω την μάνα μου και να της πω όλα όσα αισθάνομαι αλλά θα βάλει τα κλάματα και θα μου πεί πάλι ότι είμαι η αδυναμία της και ότι θυσιάστηκε για εμάς κλπ.Εγώ ξέρω γιατί δεν με συμπαθεί η μάνα μου, μοιάζω εμφανισιακά του πατέρα μου και της αδελφής του που την μισούσε. Πάντα ακόμα και τώρα ότι έχει σχέση με το σόι του πατέρα μου που εγώ αγαπώ ιδιαίτερα προσπαθέι να το διαβάλλει.Εχω υπέροχες αναμνήσεις από τον πολυαγαπημένο μου παππού τον πατέρα του πατέρα μου και από την θεία μου την αδελφή του που την λάτρευα αλλά εκείνη μονίμως προσπαθεί να τις αμαυρώσει.Κάποια στιγμή της είπα ως εδώ δεν θα ξαναπείς άσχημη κουβέντα για αυτούς τους δύο ανθρώπους όσο κι αν εσένα μπορεί να μη σου φέρθηκαν καλά εγώ τους αγαπάω και με ενοχλεί να μιλάς άσχημα για αυτούς.Και το σταμάτησε όχι αδιαμαρτύρητα βέβαια.
Είχα πάντα αδυναμία στον πατέρα μου αλλά με αυτόν δεν μπορείς να έχεις φυσιολογική σχέση, είναι πολύ εγωκεντρικός και αυταρχικός.Πλέον δεν έχω σχέση με κανέναν τους και έχει ηρεμήσει το κεφάλι μου :yes:
Ξέρεις τι θα ήθελα;Θα ήθελα να πάρω την παιδική μου φίλη τηλέφωνο που δεν κάνουμε πια παρέα και να της πω τους λόγους που δεν της είπα τότε.Αυτό που απομακρύνομαι χωρίς εξηγήσεις είναι το χειρότερο γιατί με τρώει το σαράκι μέσα μου για αυτά που δεν είπα.Θα ήθελα τις προάλλες που με πήρε ο μεγάλος μου αδελφός και παρουσίαζε τον εαυτό του σαν οσιομάρτυρα για να δικαιολογήσει τις πράξεις του (που δεν με αφορούσαν, αφορούσαν τις αποφάσεις που πήρε για την προσωπική του ζωή ), να του πω σκάσε φέρθηκες σαν μαλάκας (συγγνώμη για την έκφραση)αλλά δεν του το είπα.Θα ήθελα όταν έρχεται η ηλίθια συνάδελφος που μου το παίζει φίλη ενώ ξέρω τι έχει κάνει και τι έχει πει εναντίον μου να τη κράξω αλλά αντί για αυτό το παίζω ευγενική και συνεργάζομαι μαζί της.Στον μόνο άνθρωπο που εκφράζω τα πραγματικά μου συναισθήματα είναι ο άντρας μου αλλά εκεί νοώθω τη σιγουριά της αγάπης και ακόμα κι αν τσακωθούμε ποτε μα ποτέ στα 20+ χρόνια που είμαστε μαζί δεν έχουμε κοιμηθεί τσακωμένοι.Οι καβγάδες μας είναι σαν την καλοκαιρινή βροχή κρατάνε λίγο γιατί ούτε εγώ ούτε αυτός μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε μούτρα.
Στην προσπάθεια μου να λύσω τα θέματα μου έχω επισκεφτεί νευρολόγο και ψυχίατρο-ψυχαναλυτή.Ο δεύτερος με βοήθησε πολύ.Σε κάποια άλλη φάση της ζωής μου είχα στραφεί στην θρησκεία.Είχα πνευματικό, έναν υπέροχο άνθρωπο που με βοήθησε πολύ, είχα ηρεμήσει ένοιωθα γαλήνη και πραγματικά δεν με ενοχλούσε τίποτα.Αλλά όλος ο στενός μου κύκλος με κατέκρινε ακόμα κι ο άντρας μου αντιδρούσε δεν του άρεσε αυτό στο οποίο μεταμορφωνόμουν.Μετά τον θάνατο του πνευματικού μου έληξε κι αυτή η φάση που κράτησε σχεδόν 4 χρόνια.Μερικές φορές μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού ο σύζυγος και η κόρη μου, μου λένε να επιστρέψω στην εκκλησία γιατί ήμουν πιο ήρεμη:smilegrin:
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι όσο καλή σχέση και να έχεις με την άμμεση οικογένεια που έχεις δημιουργήσει πάντα υπάρχει ένα κενό που δεν γεμίζει με τίποτα.Πάντα ήθελα να μαζευόμαστε όλα τα αδέλφια με τις οικογένειες τους να υπάρχει αυτή η εστία των γονιών που θα μας μαζεύει. Σε εμάς δεν υπάρχει αυτό,όποτε έχουμε μαζευτεί πάντα κάποιος με κάποιον θα τσακωθεί, συνήθως ο πατέρας μου με κάποιον από όλους ή με όλους.Δεν υπάρχει δέσιμο ούτε ζεστασιά μεταξύ μας και αυτό ξεκινάει και τελειώνει στους δύο ανθρώπους που μας έφεραν στην ζωή.
Δεν έκανα πολλά παιδιά από επιλογή,μισούσα τις πολυμελείς οικογένειες, θεωρούσα ότι τα παιδια δεν μεγαλώνουν ανέμελα.Μεγαλώνοντας συνειδητοποίησα γνωρίζοντας πολυμελλείς οικογένειες ότι το Α και το Ω για την οικογενειακή ευτυχία των παιδιών είναι η αγάπη των γονιών.Οταν έχεις αγάπη δεν σε νοιάζει αν δεν έχεις δεύτερο ζευγάρι παπούτσια ή αν φοράς τα αποφόρια της μεγάλης σου αδελφής.Αυτό είναι το βασικό συστατικό της ευτυχίας ενός παιδιού η αγάπη των γονιών και αν σου λείψει σαν παιδί η έλειψη του σε ακολουθεί σε όλη σου τη ζωή και στις επιλογές σου.

----------


## Silk

Capricorn δεν ζαλίζεις κανέναν, και εγώ για πολύ καιρό δεν ήθελα να θυμάμαι πολλά πράγματα, αλλά όσο μεγαλώνουμε τα βρίσκουμε μπροστά μας, και έχω ανα καιρούς σε άσχετες στιγμές κάτι flash back, πράγματα που δεν θυμόμουν.
Και εγώ από χωριό είμαι, οι γονείς μου έκαναν κόρες, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο περίγυρος (συγγενείς κυρίως) δεν έβαζαν τα αγόρια σε άλλη θέση (ξαδέρφια), και εγώ άκουγα ότι τους άντρες τους "υπηρετούμε".
Όπως είχε πει η click πριν από καιρό, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μάνα που να δίδαξε αυτοπεποίθηση στα παιδιά της.
Εγώ ήμουν το αδύνατο και η αδερφή μου η "χοντρή" μεγαλώνοντας, μήπως άλλαξε κάτι, όχι, η αδερφή μου μπορεί να ήταν η χοντρούλα αλλά είχε πιο ωραίο πρόσωπο και άμα έχανε λίγα κιλά θα "φυσούσε" μπροστά μου (λόγια της μητέρας μου :regan: μπροστά σε δύο τότε έφηβες), άσε που εννοείται δεν ξέχναγε να μου πει ότι "έκανες κοιλίτσα, έκανες ψωμάκια, έχεις κυτταρίτιδα". Συμπέρασμα ... πούτ#@ς μπλε, όλοι στο ίδιο καράβι πλέουμε. 
Η αδελφή μου ως άμυνα δεν ξέχναγε και δεν ξεχνάει δυστυχώς να μου "χτυπάει-υπενθυμίζει" ότι "ελάττωμα" έχω, σωματικό ή μη. Δεν μου δάνειζε ρούχα διότι έχω μεγάλο στήθος και θα τα ξεχειλώσω, φόραγα έφηβη κανά πιο στενό φόρεμα και άκουγα "πετάνε τα ψωμάκια σου" στα 48-49 κιλά, που πας έτσι σαν την αγελάδα.

Καλά τώρα που έχω παχύνει χέστο καλύτερα, δεν θέλω να τους πω ότι κάνω δίαιτα διότι ανησυχώ το τι θα ακούσω (υποψιάζομαι κάτι σε "επιτέλους σαν φάλαινα έχεις γίνει", "καιρός ήταν να κόψεις την μάσα", κ.α.) με αποτέλεσμα να διαολοστείλω κανέναν ξανά. Τόσο καιρό βλέπεις είχαμε άλλα οικογενειακά θέματα και κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε έντονα με το βάρος μου (όχι ότι δεν είπαν, είπαν, αλλά δεν έγινε τεράστιο θέμα). 

Τώρα το "να λύσεις ένα πρόβλημα σχέσης" δεν είναι αυτό που φανταζόμουν, ότι ξέρεις, η μάνα μου θα παραδεχθεί τα λάθη της, που και που στην κουβέντα το κάνει, αλλά μετά ξεκινάνε οι δικαιολογίες και καταλαβαίνεις ότι ο άνθρωπος αυτός είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να αλλάξει μυαλά και συμπεριφορά.
Γενικά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι οι σχέσεις μας πλέον στην οικογένεια είναι οι ιδανικές, η αδελφή μου συνεχίζει αρκετά να λέει μαλακίες και να κατηγορεί, αλλά πλέον δεν το ανέχομαι και απαντάω με αρκετό θράσος ή μάλλον δεν είναι θράσος, είναι η αλήθεια (που πονάει πάρα πολύ κάποιες φορές), όχι κακίες και μικρόψυχα πράγματα, απλά αλήθειες. 
Π.χ. ήρθε πριν 2 εβδομάδες να μείνει για μια ημέρα γιατί είχε δουλειές εδώ που μένω, εγώ δεν ήξερα ούτε ότι θα έρθει ούτε ότι θα μείνει σπίτι μου. Με πήρε τηλ. η μάνα μου να μου πει ότι έρχεται και εγώ είμαι στην δουλειά. Πρώτη φάση μου ανέβηκε η πίεση, το ξεπέρασα, ηρέμησα, λέω οκ, δεν έχω μαγειρέψει, το σπίτι είναι σχετικά καθαρό (η αδερφή μου είναι ελαφρώς υποχόνδρια), πέρνω τηλ τον σύντροφο μου του το λέω, του λέω δεν πειράζει, άστα όπως είναι, κάνε ότι κάνεις, δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Φτάνει και μου λέει θέλω να έρθεις μαζί μου γιατί δεν ξέρω πως να πάω εκεί που θέλω και θέλω παρέα, της λέω οκ θα έρθω αλλά αυτό δεν θα επαναληφθεί, μόλις γύρισα από την δουλειά και εσύ με ενημερώνεις τελευταία στιγμή. Πάμε εκεί που είναι να πάμε, και στο μεσοδιάστημα να μου λέει ότι οικονομικά δεν είναι καλά, και τις προάλλες δεν είχε αρκετά λεφτά να πάρει του παιδιού της παγωτό και μέτραγε τα ψιλά στο πορτοφόλι. Τώρα που το ακούτε αυτό σκέφτεστε, προφανώς η κοπέλα έχει μεγάλο οικονομικό πρόβλημα. Αμ δε, οικονομικά είναι αρκετά καλά και δεδομένης της οικονομικής κατάστασης, πάρα πολύ καλά, ο πρώην άντρας της δίνει την διατροφή κανονικά κάθε μήνα, έχει 2 ενοίκια, παίρνει μισθό και δεν έχει έξοδα διατροφής γιατί πολύ απλά το γενικό σουπερμάρκετ το κάνει η μάνα μου που μένει από πάνω, η οποία μαγειρεύει και βάζει πλυντήρια και σιδερώνει στο δικό της σπίτι, άρα έσοδα 2,000 ευρώ +, έξοδα οι λογαριασμοί και προσωπικά έξοδα για αυτήν, το παιδί και το αυτοκίνητο. Τα ψιλά που μέτραγε ήταν γιατί δεν είχε πάει να τραβήξει χρήματα από την τράπεζα. Δεν ήθελα να πω τίποτα, γιατί την αλήθεια δεν με νοιάζει ξέρω ότι είναι καλά. Έλα μου ντε που αυτά ξεκινάει και τα λέει και σε άλλον άνθρωπο που συναντήσαμε στον δρόμο και στο καπάκι 3 λεπτά μετά ενώ είναι ώρα να γυρίσουμε σπίτι μου λέει ενώ προχωράμε να μπούμε σε ένα κατάστημα με ρούχα μη ευκαταφρόνητης τιμής. Μου γύρισε το μάτι, την τράβηξα πιο πέρα και της είπα την αλήθεια, ότι είναι κοροϊδία και προσβολή να λέει ψέμματα και σε εμένα και σε άλλους με δακρύβρεχτες ιστορίες ότι δεν έχει να πάρει του παιδιού της παγωτό και ότι έχει οικονομικά προβλήματα την στιγμή που κάποιοι παλεύουν να βάλουν φαγητό στο τραπέζι τους. Ότι είναι υποκρισία 3 λεπτά πριν να προκαλεί με ψέματα την συμπάθεια του κόσμου και την προσοχή και 3 λεπτά μετά να θέλει να ψωνίσει ρούχα ενώ στην ντουλάπα της έχει μια στοίβα ρούχα, τα μισά αφόρετα, και αν θέλει να μπει εγώ φεύγω και ας έρθει σπίτι μόνη της. Πρώτη αντίδραση να είναι έτοιμη να μου βάλει τα κλάματα, δεν "μασάω", το γυρνάει ότι ξέρεις παλιότερα είχε συνηθίσει σε έναν Α΄τρόπο ζωής και τώρα δεν μπορεί να τον έχει, έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα, συνεχίζω να μην αντιδρώ γιατί πολύ απλά αυτά που μου έλεγε δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό που έκανε είναι κακό. Της λέω αν θες, πάμε να κάτσουμε να πιούμε έναν καφέ να μου πεις τι έχεις. Πάμε καθόμαστε, μούγγα, τίποτα, θες να μου πεις της λέω τι έχεις, ξεκινάει τις ίδιες μαλακίες ξανά με μια δόση κακίας, ότι ξέρεις εσύ μπορεί να μην προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου αλλά εγώ είμαι μια μάνα με ένα παιδί, χωρισμένη και πρέπει να προσέχω γιατί πως θα γυρίσει να με κοιτάξει κάποιος. Δεν της απαντάω γιατί συνέχιζε να μου λέει "πίπες", πάμε της λέω, όντως φεύγουμε ερχόμαστε σπίτι. Ξεκινάει το τροπάριο, "μυρίζει σκυλίλα", "δεν έχεις ξεσκονίσει", "τι θα φάμε, πεινάω" ε κάπου εκεί της λέω, απέναντι έχει ξενοδοχείο, θα πάρω να σου κλείσω ένα δωμάτιο. Με κοιτάζει ξανά με το ύφος της λυπημένης, δεν ανταποκρίνομαι, οκ μου λέει μια κουβέντα είπα. Πάω αλλάζω και είχε σηκωθεί και έπλενε πιάτα στον δικό μου νεροχύτη ( :shocked2: :shocked2: ). 

Τελικά έκατσε 1 εβδομάδα χωρίς να το έχει κανονίσει, συζητήσαμε αρκετά και δεν την ένιωσα ως βάρος.

Στο γραφείο τώρα, έχω μια συνάδελφο που είναι η αδελφή του αφεντικού, καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι προσπαθεί να το παίξει 2ο αφεντικό παρόλο που ο αδερφός της έχει ξεκαθαρίσει πολλές φορές σε αυτήν, ότι και οι 3 που δουλεύουμε εκεί μέσα είμαστε ίσοι. Την αλήθεια αποφάσισα να αλλάξω δουλειά γιατί η ιστορία τραβάει τώρα 2 χρόνια, και ότι και να κάνει, αυτή δεν αλλάζει διότι καταλαβαίνει ότι παρόλο το κυριολεκτικά βρήσιμο που τρώει για τις μαλακίες που κάνει, δεν θα την διώξει γιατί είναι αδελφή του. Του ανέφερα λοιπόν ότι αποφάσισα σε λίγο καιρό να φύγω. Πιάσαμε την κουβέντα και του ανέφερα κάτι που ήθελα να κάνω εδώ και καιρό και το παράτησα γιατί τα χρήματα ήταν πολλά για να το ξεκινήσω. Μην τα πολυλογώ, από το πουθενά τελείως μου είπε ότι του αρέσει ως ιδέα και υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος που έχει μια αποθήκη χρημάτων και ενδιαφέρεται. Η συζήτηση προχωράει κ.λ.π. εδώ και κανά 2 μήνες γνώρισα και τον άλλον άνθρωπο, τώρα αν τελικά θα πάνε όλα καλά δεν το ξέρω, κρατάω μικρό καλάθι. Ακόμα και αν δεν καταλήξει, και παρόλο που ο σύντροφος μου είναι άνεργος, εγώ θα φύγω να ανοίξω δικό μου γραφείο στο χωριό μου που τα πράγματα εκεί είναι αρκετά καλύτερα. Έχω κάποια χρήματα στην άκρη για τις δύσκολες ώρες, ώρα να πιάσουν τόπο. Αν αποτύχει το plan B το plan C όπως το αποκαλώ είναι να φύγουμε για Καναδά.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

fat capricorn, καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις.
Ειδικά στο κομμάτι της μητέρας που κατηγορεί τον πατέρα και το σόι του, πραγματικά σε καταλαβαίνω πλήρως από τα δικά μου βιώματα!

Σίγουρα θα ήθελες να έχεις μια πατρική οικογένεια με κατανόηση και αλληλεγγύη, όπως όλοι θα θέλαμε να έχουμε ιδανικές οικογένειες και συνθήκες ζωής. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι εφικτό δυστυχώς. Καλό είναι να επικεντρωνόμαστε σ' αυτά που έχουμε και εσύ αν το σκεφτείς, έχεις γύρω σου ανθρώπους (όπως ο άντρας σου και το παιδί σου) που είναι πολύτιμοι και σ' αγαπάνε. Αυτό είναι ζητούμενο για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους γύρω μας. Και εσύ το έχεις! :wink1:
Κάνουμε focus στα θετικά που έχουμε στη ζωή και προχωράμε μπροστά! :thumbup:



Silk, πραγματικά σου βγάζω το καπέλο για το πώς χειρίστηκες την αδερφή σου! Την έβαλες στη θέση της! Μπράβο σου που είπες ακριβώς ό,τι αισθανόσουν και σκεφτόσουν!

Σου εύχομαι ειλικρινά να πάει πάρα πολύ καλά ό,τι και αν κάνεις! Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Silk

> _Originally posted by fat capricorn_
> Σε ευχαριστώ Ματζουράνα.Το θέμα δεν είναι να συγχωρέσεις τους άλλους αλλά να συγχωρέσεις τον εαυτό σου.Πιο πολύ θυμωμένη είμαι με τον εαυτό μου που επηρεάζεται αρνητικά.Στενοχωρήθηκα για κάτι ή εγώ ή κάποιος άνθρωπος που αγαπώ, τρώω.Δεν είναι λύση αυτή είναι κατάρα.Στενοχωριέμαι που δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω σε αυτούς που με έχουν πληγώσει αυτά που αισθάνομαι.Θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να πάρω την μάνα μου και να της πω όλα όσα αισθάνομαι αλλά θα βάλει τα κλάματα και θα μου πεί πάλι ότι είμαι η αδυναμία της και ότι θυσιάστηκε για εμάς κλπ.Εγώ ξέρω γιατί δεν με συμπαθεί η μάνα μου, μοιάζω εμφανισιακά του πατέρα μου και της αδελφής του που την μισούσε. Πάντα ακόμα και τώρα ότι έχει σχέση με το σόι του πατέρα μου που εγώ αγαπώ ιδιαίτερα προσπαθέι να το διαβάλλει.Εχω υπέροχες αναμνήσεις από τον πολυαγαπημένο μου παππού τον πατέρα του πατέρα μου και από την θεία μου την αδελφή του που την λάτρευα αλλά εκείνη μονίμως προσπαθεί να τις αμαυρώσει.Κάποια στιγμή της είπα ως εδώ δεν θα ξαναπείς άσχημη κουβέντα για αυτούς τους δύο ανθρώπους όσο κι αν εσένα μπορεί να μη σου φέρθηκαν καλά εγώ τους αγαπάω και με ενοχλεί να μιλάς άσχημα για αυτούς.Και το σταμάτησε όχι αδιαμαρτύρητα βέβαια.
> Είχα πάντα αδυναμία στον πατέρα μου αλλά με αυτόν δεν μπορείς να έχεις φυσιολογική σχέση, είναι πολύ εγωκεντρικός και αυταρχικός.Πλέον δεν έχω σχέση με κανέναν τους και έχει ηρεμήσει το κεφάλι μου :yes:
> Ξέρεις τι θα ήθελα;Θα ήθελα να πάρω την παιδική μου φίλη τηλέφωνο που δεν κάνουμε πια παρέα και να της πω τους λόγους που δεν της είπα τότε.Αυτό που απομακρύνομαι χωρίς εξηγήσεις είναι το χειρότερο γιατί με τρώει το σαράκι μέσα μου για αυτά που δεν είπα.Θα ήθελα τις προάλλες που με πήρε ο μεγάλος μου αδελφός και παρουσίαζε τον εαυτό του σαν οσιομάρτυρα για να δικαιολογήσει τις πράξεις του (που δεν με αφορούσαν, αφορούσαν τις αποφάσεις που πήρε για την προσωπική του ζωή ), να του πω σκάσε φέρθηκες σαν μαλάκας (συγγνώμη για την έκφραση)αλλά δεν του το είπα.Θα ήθελα όταν έρχεται η ηλίθια συνάδελφος που μου το παίζει φίλη ενώ ξέρω τι έχει κάνει και τι έχει πει εναντίον μου να τη κράξω αλλά αντί για αυτό το παίζω ευγενική και συνεργάζομαι μαζί της.Στον μόνο άνθρωπο που εκφράζω τα πραγματικά μου συναισθήματα είναι ο άντρας μου αλλά εκεί νοώθω τη σιγουριά της αγάπης και ακόμα κι αν τσακωθούμε ποτε μα ποτέ στα 20+ χρόνια που είμαστε μαζί δεν έχουμε κοιμηθεί τσακωμένοι.Οι καβγάδες μας είναι σαν την καλοκαιρινή βροχή κρατάνε λίγο γιατί ούτε εγώ ούτε αυτός μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε μούτρα.
> Στην προσπάθεια μου να λύσω τα θέματα μου έχω επισκεφτεί νευρολόγο και ψυχίατρο-ψυχαναλυτή.Ο δεύτερος με βοήθησε πολύ.Σε κάποια άλλη φάση της ζωής μου είχα στραφεί στην θρησκεία.Είχα πνευματικό, έναν υπέροχο άνθρωπο που με βοήθησε πολύ, είχα ηρεμήσει ένοιωθα γαλήνη και πραγματικά δεν με ενοχλούσε τίποτα.Αλλά όλος ο στενός μου κύκλος με κατέκρινε ακόμα κι ο άντρας μου αντιδρούσε δεν του άρεσε αυτό στο οποίο μεταμορφωνόμουν.Μετά τον θάνατο του πνευματικού μου έληξε κι αυτή η φάση που κράτησε σχεδόν 4 χρόνια.Μερικές φορές μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού ο σύζυγος και η κόρη μου, μου λένε να επιστρέψω στην εκκλησία γιατί ήμουν πιο ήρεμη:smilegrin:
> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι όσο καλή σχέση και να έχεις με την άμμεση οικογένεια που έχεις δημιουργήσει πάντα υπάρχει ένα κενό που δεν γεμίζει με τίποτα.Πάντα ήθελα να μαζευόμαστε όλα τα αδέλφια με τις οικογένειες τους να υπάρχει αυτή η εστία των γονιών που θα μας μαζεύει. Σε εμάς δεν υπάρχει αυτό,όποτε έχουμε μαζευτεί πάντα κάποιος με κάποιον θα τσακωθεί, συνήθως ο πατέρας μου με κάποιον από όλους ή με όλους.Δεν υπάρχει δέσιμο ούτε ζεστασιά μεταξύ μας και αυτό ξεκινάει και τελειώνει στους δύο ανθρώπους που μας έφεραν στην ζωή.
> Δεν έκανα πολλά παιδιά από επιλογή,μισούσα τις πολυμελείς οικογένειες, θεωρούσα ότι τα παιδια δεν μεγαλώνουν ανέμελα.Μεγαλώνοντας συνειδητοποίησα γνωρίζοντας πολυμελλείς οικογένειες ότι το Α και το Ω για την οικογενειακή ευτυχία των παιδιών είναι η αγάπη των γονιών.Οταν έχεις αγάπη δεν σε νοιάζει αν δεν έχεις δεύτερο ζευγάρι παπούτσια ή αν φοράς τα αποφόρια της μεγάλης σου αδελφής.Αυτό είναι το βασικό συστατικό της ευτυχίας ενός παιδιού η αγάπη των γονιών και αν σου λείψει σαν παιδί η έλειψη του σε ακολουθεί σε όλη σου τη ζωή και στις επιλογές σου.


Άργησα να ποστάρω (πόση ώρα γράφω ... :shocked2: ). Τι να σου πω, ότι και εγώ μία από τα ίδια, απομακρύνομουν από όλους όταν με πλήγωναν, παλιούς συντρόφους, φίλους γιατί από την οικογένεια δεν μπορούμε να ξεκόψουμε τελείως, χωρίς να πω ποτέ τι με πείραξε. 
Έχω μια φίλη - κουμπάρα που έχω παντρέψει και είπα να κάνω την κίνηση. Η απογοήτευση σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Κάναμε ξανά παρέα για λίγο, να ζεσταθούν τα πράγματα, ε την 1η φορά που είπα κάτι όταν με έφερε σε δύσκολη θέση αυτό ήταν (Ήρθαν σπίτι μονοήμερο παρόλο που είχα ενημερώσει ότι εκείνη την ημέρα, Κυριακή, είχα πάρει δουλειά για το σπίτι και να το αλλάζαμε, συμφωνήσαμε ότι θα πάνε για μπάνιο κ.λ.π. και δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα, σκατά, ήρθαν και ξεκίνησε ο άντρας της, έλα για μπάνιο, άσε την δουλειά αργότερα, δεν γίνεται να του λέω, φεύγουν πάνε για μπάνιο, έρχονται καθόμαστε για φαγητό και ξεκινάνε οι μπηχτές, "δεν με είδαν καθόλου, άμα ήξεραν ότι θα ήταν έτσι δεν θα ερχόντουσαν, και έχω να τους δω τόσο καιρό και κάθομαι σπίτι, και έκαναν τόσα χιλιόμετρα να μας δούν", ένιωσα άβολα αλλά δεν πτοήθηκα και απάντησα ότι ενημέρωσα ότι έχω δουλειά και πως θα είναι τα πράγματα, λυπάμαι που αισθάνονται έτσι οπότε την επόμενη φορά να το κανονίσουμε καλύτερα). Έχουμε να μιλήσουμε 3 μήνες, την πήρα ξανά τηλ αλλά πολύ κρύα τα πράγματα. 

Όσο για την μάνα σου, δεν θέλω να δίνω συμβουλές γιατί δεν σε ξέρω και δεν θέλω να πω καμιά κοτσάνα. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι ξέρουν πως να χειρίζονται τους άλλους, κάποιοι με βία, κάποιοι με ψυχολογική βία, γενικά με ότι τους αφήνουμε να την γλυτώνουν. Και τα κλάματα μπορεί να είναι ένας τρόπος.

----------


## Silk

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> fat capricorn, καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις.
> Ειδικά στο κομμάτι της μητέρας που κατηγορεί τον πατέρα και το σόι του, πραγματικά σε καταλαβαίνω πλήρως από τα δικά μου βιώματα!
> 
> Σίγουρα θα ήθελες να έχεις μια πατρική οικογένεια με κατανόηση και αλληλεγγύη, όπως όλοι θα θέλαμε να έχουμε ιδανικές οικογένειες και συνθήκες ζωής. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι εφικτό δυστυχώς. Καλό είναι να επικεντρωνόμαστε σ' αυτά που έχουμε και εσύ αν το σκεφτείς, έχεις γύρω σου ανθρώπους (όπως ο άντρας σου και το παιδί σου) που είναι πολύτιμοι και σ' αγαπάνε. Αυτό είναι ζητούμενο για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους γύρω μας. Και εσύ το έχεις! :wink1:
> Κάνουμε focus στα θετικά που έχουμε στη ζωή και προχωράμε μπροστά! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ματζουράνα σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. 

Το ξέρω όπως τα γράφω εδώ ακούγονται πολύ cool, αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι όταν μιλάω, κάποιες φορές ζορίζω τις λέξεις να βγούν, γιατί το να το βουλώσω και να μην πω τίποτα είναι αυτό που τις περισσότερες φορές μου περνάει κατευθείαν από το μυαλό. Και όχι μόνο να το βουλώσω αλλά να χαμογελάσω κιόλας όταν οι μαλακίες προέρχονται από άτομα που δεν ξέρω πολύ καλά. Γιατί να θέλω να χαμογελάσω....?? 
Και όταν τα λέω κάποιες φορές νιώθω άβολα, γιατί δεν ξέρω, γιατί να νιώθω άβολα, γιατί να νιώθω άβολα που τα λέω, να χέσω το μυαλό μου μέσα.

Πόσο πλύση εγκεφάλου έχω φάει τόσα χρόνια....

----------


## fat capricorn

> _Originally posted by Silk_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> fat capricorn, καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις.
> Ειδικά στο κομμάτι της μητέρας που κατηγορεί τον πατέρα και το σόι του, πραγματικά σε καταλαβαίνω πλήρως από τα δικά μου βιώματα!
> 
> ...


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι...ακούς τις χοντράδες του καθενός κι αντί να τον κράξεις κάθεσαι και χαμογελάς σαν ηλίθια.Σήμερα μου έτυχε πάλι από την ωραία της δουλειάς...ότι και να φορέσω ότι και να κάνω και καλά στο φιλικό, με ξεσκίζει.Εγώ το ρίχνω στο αστείο αλλά από μέσα μου καίγομαι.Ειλικρινά θα ήθελα να τη λούσω με όσες βρισιές μου έρχονται στο νου εκείνη την ώρα αλλά το βουλώνω και κάνω και καλά πλακίτσα.Μετά αισθανόμουν όλη την ημέρα χάλια όχι γιατί δεν της είπα τίποτα αλλά γιατι ενώ το πρωί μου άρεσα μετά με έκανε να αισθάνομαι απαίσια...αλλά πάλι χαμογελούσα, δεν θέλουν και πολύ αν σε δουν μια στιγμή κακοδιάθετη αρχίζουν τα, τι συμβαίνει τι έχεις γιατί δεν γελάς;Μου έρχεται να τους πω γιατί δεν γουστάρω τις φάτσες σας που αναγκαστικά τρώω στη μάπα κάθε πρωί αλλά μέσα σε αυτους τους 2-3 που δεν γουστάρω είναι και άλλοι 4-5 που ξέρω ότι το ενδιαφέρον είναι αληθινό.Δυστυχώς είμαι σε μία δουλειά που πρέπει να έρχομαι καθημερινά σε επαφή με όλους τους συναδέλφους και το κοινό και έτσι δεν έχω περιθώρια για κακή διάθεση και να έχω την κρύβω.Αλλά είναι και μερικές ημέρες που πραγματικά κάνω υπερπροσπάθεια και μετά γυρνάω στο σπίτι και καταρρέω, νοιώθω σαν να δούλευα σε καταναγκαστικά έργα.
Απλά όλα αυτά τα λέω για να καταλήξω ότι δεν μπορείς πάντα λόγω συνθηκών να βάλεις τον άλλο στη θέση του.Σε χαίρομαι silk που το έχεις καταφέρει.Εγώ πάντως αν έπαιρνα ποτέ την φίλη μου τηλ θα την έπαιρνα για να της σούρω τα εξ αμάξης όσα δεν της είπα ποτέ και της μάζευα χρόνια μέχρι να μου δώσει την αφορμή να την διαγράψω.Να βγουν από μέσα μου να μη με δηλητηριάζουν.
Ματζουράνα το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να αισθάνομαι ευγνώμων για την οικογένεια που έχω.Εχουμε καταφέρει τουλάχιστον εμείς οι τρείς να είμαστε πολύ σφιχτοδεμένη ομάδα και αγαπιόμαστε πολύ. Οντως πρέπει να προχωρήσω μπροστά γιατί κάνω κακό σε μένα και σε αυτούς τους δύο, το παλεύω πάντως,ελπίζω να καταφέρω να νοιώσω καλύτερα αν χάσω μερικά κιλά γιατί σιγουρα θα αλλάξει η ψυχολογία μου.

----------


## Silk

Αιγοκεράκι τι κάνεις? :bouncing::bouncing::bouncing:

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Μας την έσκασε η κυρία!!

Πού είσαι;;;

----------


## Silk

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> Μας την έσκασε η κυρία!!
> 
> Πού είσαι;;;


Έχω το σπίτι μου υπο αρχή ανακαίνισης και τρέχω στα μαγαζιά! 

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...=2620&page=218

Σε έψαχνα να ρωτήσω τι κάνεις. :smilegrin:

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Να το χαίρεσαι το σπίτι σου!

Η αλλαγή στο χώρο μας είναι πάντα ευεργετική και μας ανανεώνει, όσο κι αν κουραζόμαστε να την ολοκληρώσουμε!

Καλά είμαι, εσύ;

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Τα ποστ σε αυτό το τοπικ με έκαναν να σκεφτώ για εμένα οτι αυτό που μπορω να διαχειριστω λιγοτερο απολα ειναι οτι είμαι τελικά ευαίσθητη πολυ.αλλάτ δεν μαρεσει αυτό δεν θέλω να το δεχτώ κ αντί να αφήσω την ευαισθησία μου ελευθερη στην ησυχία της να αναζήτησει μονοπάτια έκφρασης προτιμω να την κρύβω κάτω απτό χαλί κ να βγάζω προς τα εξω μια επιφανειακη χονδροπετσια. Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνει κάποιος τι θέλω να πω η αν λέω αρλουμπες. Νομιζω οτι όσοι είμαστε ευαίσθητοι κ προσπαθούμε να το κρύψουμε απο τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό λες κ είναι κάποια αρρώστια,στο τέλος αυτή η καταπίεση μας αρρωσταίνει.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> Τα ποστ σε αυτό το τοπικ με έκαναν να σκεφτώ για εμένα οτι αυτό που μπορω να διαχειριστω λιγοτερο απολα ειναι οτι είμαι τελικά ευαίσθητη πολυ.αλλάτ δεν μαρεσει αυτό δεν θέλω να το δεχτώ κ αντί να αφήσω την ευαισθησία μου ελευθερη στην ησυχία της να αναζήτησει μονοπάτια έκφρασης προτιμω να την κρύβω κάτω απτό χαλί κ να βγάζω προς τα εξω μια επιφανειακη χονδροπετσια. Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνει κάποιος τι θέλω να πω η αν λέω αρλουμπες. Νομιζω οτι όσοι είμαστε ευαίσθητοι κ προσπαθούμε να το κρύψουμε απο τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό λες κ είναι κάποια αρρώστια,στο τέλος αυτή η καταπίεση μας αρρωσταίνει.


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.
Είμαι και εγώ πολύ ευαίσθητη, αλλά και εγώ γενικά προσπαθώ να φαίνομαι σκληρή. Αφήνω μόνο μερικά σημάδια της ευαισθησίας μου σε μερικές στιγμές και μόνο σε άτομα με τα οποία έχω πολύ οικειότητα.

Ο κόσμος είναι σκληρός Μαντάμ σου σου μου και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ασφαλές να είναι εμφανής η ευαισθησία μας... τουλάχιστον όχι στον πολύ κόσμο...
Μπορεί βέβαια να κάνω και λάθος..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Γιατί τι μπορεί να παθουμε αν φανερωσουμε την ευαισθησία μας?αν παράδειγμα ,πει κάποιος κάτι που θα με πληγώσει τι είναι καλυτερο να του το δείξω η να το κρυψω κ να το αφήσω να με φαει?

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> Γιατί τι μπορεί να παθουμε αν φανερωσουμε την ευαισθησία μας?αν παράδειγμα ,πει κάποιος κάτι που θα με πληγώσει τι είναι καλυτερο να του το δείξω η να το κρυψω κ να το αφήσω να με φαει?


Φυσικά και πρέπει να του το δείξεις.
Αυτό που εννοούσα είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να δείχνουμε ευάλωτοι, τουλάχιστον όχι στον πολύ κόσμο...

----------


## fat capricorn

Kαλημέραααααα.Εδώ είμαι δεν χάθηκα.Μπαίνω πολλές φορές καθημερινά και διαβάζω τα νέα στο φόρουμ.Απλά δεν γράφω για το πως τα πάω διατροφικά γιατί έχω κάνει μια τρυπα στο νερό.Τα ψυχολογικά μου είναι έτσι κι έτσι.Με την ευρύτερη οικογένεια ηρθα σε κάποια επαφή γιατί ήταν αναγκαίο (οχι με τους γονείς).Νοιώθω ότι υπάρχει απόσταση και από τις δύο μεριές ,που σίγουρα δεν φταίω μόνο εγώ γιατί η επαφή με τα ανίψια μου π.χ είναι ιδιαίτερα θερμή και αγαπησιάρικη.Ο άνθρωπος πιστεύω καταλαβαίνει και νοιώθει την αγάπη όταν αυτή υπάρχει πραγματικά.Έχω οχυρώσει τον εαυτό μου πίσω από μία πεποίθηση ότι,δεν θα κάτσω να στενοχωρηθώ για τίποτα και για κανέναν πια ,θα φέρομαι όπως νοιώθω και σε όποιον αρέσει.Άλλωστε όταν κάποια στιγμή συνομιλούσαμε για κάτι με μία από τις αδελφές μου και ακολουθώντας τη συμβουλή της γλυκιάς μου Ναταλίας ,έδειξα πως νοιώθω λέγοντας της ότι η στάση τους είναι απόμακρη και αυτής και της άλλης, άρχισε να σβήνει και να γράφει επί 10 λεπτά (συνομιλούσαμε μέσω μηνυμάτων) ώσπου στο τέλος προσπερνώντας το τελειως μου πρότεινε να καληνυχτιστούμε.Ότι μας ενοχλεί το σπρώχνουμε κάτω από το χαλί.Αισθάνομαι ότι έχει αλλάξει η στάση τους εδώ και ένα χρόνο απέναντι μου αλλά όταν ρώτησα και αυτές και τη μάνα μου, μου είπαν οτι είναι ιδέα μου.Βέβαια δεν είναι ιδέα μου γιατί το έχει παρατηρήσει και η κόρη μου και ο άντρας μου. Η κόρη μου πιστευει ότι απλά δεν έχω κάτι να πω μαζί τους γιατί είμαστε διαφορετικοί χαρακτήρες με διαφορετικά ενδιαφέροντα.Τέλως πάντων βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι,δεν θα μας αγαπήσουν και με το ζόρι.Έχω την οικογένεια μου και τους φίλους που έχω επιλέξει μου φτάνουν.Αρκετά άφησα το σαράκι να με φάει!Είμαι έτοιμη για μια καινούρια αρχή .Θα δώσω προτεραιότητα στον εαυτό μου ,θα τον φροντίσω και θα τον καλομάθω.Πιστεύω ότι του αξίζει :tumble:
Κοριτσάκια μου δεν σας είπα πόσο με συγκινήσατε που με αναζητήσατε.Είστε πολύ γλυκιές παρουσίες και πραγματικά αισθάνομαι πολύ όμορφα διαβάζοντας σας,Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους.

----------


## Mak

καλημέρα Αιγοκεράκι, χαίρομαι που μέσα στη δίνη των συναισθημάτων που σου προκαλούν οι γύρω , βρίσκεις τη νηφαλιότητα να πεις στον εαυτό σου "εγω τώρα φροντίζω εμένα". Δείχνει τις δυνάμεις σου, δείχνει και τη στόφα σου. Αγωνίστρια. Μη νιώσεις βάρος με αυτό που σου γράφω. Ξέρω ότι κάποιες φορές όταν μας χαρακτηρίζουν "δυνατούς" και "αγωνιστές", μέσα μας γελάμε γιατί αισθανόμαστε εύθραστο γυαλί και όχι ατσάλι που νομίζουν οι άλλοι. Και μας τη βιδώνει που μας χαρακτηρίζουν έτσι ενώ εμείς είμαστε στα πρόθυρα κατάρρευσης. Όμως, οι άνθρωποι έχουμε και αυτή τη δυαδικότητα, είμαστε και μαχητές , είμαστε και ευάλωτοι. Χωρίς απαραίτητα να μας φέρνει ανισορροπία αυτό. Απλά η έκφανση του κάθε χαρακτηριστικού μας βγαίνει σε διαφορετικές στιγμές. 
Σκέφτομαι συχνά αυτά που μας έχεις γράψει για τη ζωή σου με την οικογένεια και τι επιπτώσεις βλέπεις στις επιλογές που κάνεις και στη λήψη τροφής. Να ξέρεις ότι και που μπορείς να λες :"είμαι εδώ με την κόρη και τον άντρα μου, την οικογένεια της δικής μου δημιουργίας και πάω παρακάτω", εμένα προσωπικά μου φαίνται μεγάλο επίτευγμα. Και θαυμαστό. 
Μη ξεχνάς όλα τα θαυμαστά για τα οποία είμαστε ικανοί/ικανές. Μικρά βήματα κάθε φορά σε αυτήν τη μακριά απόσταση που έχουμε να διανύσουμε. 
Μακ-ιααα~!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

fat capricorn, επιτέλους!!
Καλημέρα!

Αφού πω ότι συμφωνώ 100% με τα γραφόμενα της προλαλήσασας και αγαπημένης Μακ...

να σου πω μπράβο που είσαι έτοιμη για μια νέα αρχή!!

Όσο για τους συγγενείς που απομακρύνθηκαν... να ξέρεις ότι ό,τι γίνεται, γίνεται για καλό.
Το Σύμπαν ενεργεί για το μακροπρόθεσμο καλό μας!
Το ότι απομακρύνθηκαν οι συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι, δες το ως δώρο!
Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι (από το λίγο που μας έχεις πει) σε πήγαιναν πίσω και όχι μπροστά..
Χωρίς αυτούς στην καθημερινότητά σου πιστεύω θα έχεις τη δυνατότητα να προχωρήσεις πολύ μπροστά (και φυσικά έτη φωτός μπροστά από εκείνους!).

Οπότε η επιλογή είναι δική σου: Είτε θα νιώσεις ευγνώμων για αυτό το δώρο που σου δίνεται και θα μπορέσεις να εξελιχθείς και να πάς μπροστα, είτε θα το αγνοήσεις, θα το δεις σαν κατάρα και θα αυτοκαταστρέφεσαι...
Εσύ επιλέγεις! :wink1:

Τα πάντα στη ζωή είναι θέμα οπτικής γωνίας! (το λέω να τ' ακούω και εγώ!)

Πάντως το ότι όλα γίνονται για το μακροπρόθεσμο καλό μας, ισχύει χωρίς καμία αμφιβολία!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by fat capricorn_
> Άλλωστε όταν κάποια στιγμή συνομιλούσαμε για κάτι με μία από τις αδελφές μου και ακολουθώντας τη συμβουλή της γλυκιάς μου Ναταλίας ,έδειξα πως νοιώθω λέγοντας της ότι η στάση τους είναι απόμακρη και αυτής και της άλλης, άρχισε να σβήνει και να γράφει επί 10 λεπτά (συνομιλούσαμε μέσω μηνυμάτων) ώσπου στο τέλος προσπερνώντας το τελειως μου πρότεινε να καληνυχτιστούμε.Ότι μας ενοχλεί το σπρώχνουμε κάτω από το χαλί.Αισθάνομαι ότι έχει αλλάξει η στάση τους εδώ και ένα χρόνο απέναντι μου αλλά όταν ρώτησα και αυτές και τη μάνα μου, μου είπαν οτι είναι ιδέα μου.Βέβαια δεν είναι ιδέα μου γιατί το έχει παρατηρήσει και η κόρη μου και ο άντρας μου. Η κόρη μου πιστευει ότι απλά δεν έχω κάτι να πω μαζί τους γιατί είμαστε διαφορετικοί χαρακτήρες με διαφορετικά ενδιαφέροντα.



capricorn χωρίς να θέλω να ρίξω λάδι στην φωτιά.. Καμιά φορά κάποιοι άνθρωποι ίσως θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους ανώτερους από κάποιους άλλους και περιμένουν οτι με το δικό τους τον τρόπο όλα γίνονται καλύτερα .αλλά τελικά βλέπουν οτι μπορεί αυτός που υποτίμησαν να έχει πράματα που λείπουν στους ίδιους. τότε καλλιεργείται μια ζήλια η οποία εκδηλώνεται σε κάτι μεταξύ απαξίωσης και δν έχουμε πια κάτι να πούμε. δν ξέρω αν οι αδερφές σου ενδόμυχα σε ζηλεύουν. νιώθεις οτι κομπλάρεις απέναντί τους? δν θα έπρεπε να στο βγάζουν αυτό. 
στην περίπτωση που πιστεύεις οτι είναι δικό σου θέμα πρέπει να σκεφτείς τι κάνεις λάθος
σε περίπτωση που φταίει η δικιά τους στάση, δυστυχώς δν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι, μόνο να δεχτείς οτι είναι έτσι και να μην αφήνεις να σου επιβαρύνουν την ψυχολογία

το έχω δει να συμβαίνει ανάμεσα σε αδέρφια, φίλους κ συγγενείς.

----------


## fat capricorn

capricorn χωρίς να θέλω να ρίξω λάδι στην φωτιά.. Καμιά φορά κάποιοι άνθρωποι ίσως θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους ανώτερους από κάποιους άλλους και περιμένουν οτι με το δικό τους τον τρόπο όλα γίνονται καλύτερα .αλλά τελικά βλέπουν οτι μπορεί αυτός που υποτίμησαν να έχει πράματα που λείπουν στους ίδιους. τότε καλλιεργείται μια ζήλια η οποία εκδηλώνεται σε κάτι μεταξύ απαξίωσης και δν έχουμε πια κάτι να πούμε. δν ξέρω αν οι αδερφές σου ενδόμυχα σε ζηλεύουν. νιώθεις οτι κομπλάρεις απέναντί τους? δν θα έπρεπε να στο βγάζουν αυτό. 
στην περίπτωση που πιστεύεις οτι είναι δικό σου θέμα πρέπει να σκεφτείς τι κάνεις λάθος
σε περίπτωση που φταίει η δικιά τους στάση, δυστυχώς δν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι, μόνο να δεχτείς οτι είναι έτσι και να μην αφήνεις να σου επιβαρύνουν την ψυχολογία

το έχω δει να συμβαίνει ανάμεσα σε αδέρφια, φίλους κ συγγενείς. [/quote]
Μαντάμ Σουσού έχω πει κάποια στιγμή ότι με τη μεσαία αδελφή η σχέση δεν ήταν ποτέ ότι καλύτερο.Αιτία ήταν η συμπεριφορά της μητέρας μου που μας συνέκρινε λέγοντας ....γιατί να μην είμαι τόσο αδύνατη σαν την αδελφή μου που ήταν όμορφη. Ενώ εγώ ήμουν πάντα το καλό παιδί με την υποδειγματική συμπεριφορά που μονίμως προσέφερα στην οικογένεια, εκείνη χωρίς να κάνει τίποτα απλά επειδή σύμφωνα με την μητέρα μου ήταν όμορφη,είχε ιδιαίτερα προνόμια.Έτσι η σχέση μας ήταν ανταγωνιστική γεμάτη ζήλεια και εκδίκηση.Μεγαλώνοντας όμως μάλλον εκείνη με ζήλευε περισσότερο.Με τη μικρή είχα πάντα τέλεια σχέση αλλά η μεσαία κατάφερε να εισχωρήσει σε αυτή τη σχέση και να αποτραβήξει τη μικρή.Το αποδίδω στο γεγονός ότι μένουν στο ίδιο κτίριο και κάνουν πολύ παρέα και ατομική και οικογενειακή.'Ενα ακόμα που ίσως έπαιξε ρόλο είναι η πλήρη μεταμόρφωση της μικρής σε χαρωπή νοικοκυρούλα μετά τον γάμο της.Η μεσαία είναι ανοιχτόκαρδος και κοινωνικός άνθρωπος η μικρή όχι.Εγώ απλά με τη μεσαία δεν αντέχω να περάσω πάνω από 1 ώρα γιατί απλά βαριέμαι.Ισως και η μεταμόρφωση της μικρής να με έχει κάνει λίγο πιο απόμακρη γιατί βαριέμαι να μιλάω για μωρά και για κουτσομπολιά.Δεν ξέρω...ίσως εγώ να είμαι η παράξενη :sniff:είμαι τελικά δύσκολος άνθρωπος.Σου ξαναλέω και τις δύο τις αγαπάω αλλά η μεσαία μου θυμίζει απίστευτα ολα τα στραβά της μάνας μου στη συμπεριφορά που δεν την αντέχω.Ακόμα και οι μορφασμοί που κάνει είναι ίδιοι.Την μικρή την αγαπάω πολύ περισσότερο και τη θαυμάζω για όσα εχει καταφέρει αλλά την ήθελα πιο δυναμική, και αυτή όσο μεγαλώνει μου θυμίζει την μάνα μου.Ίσως τελικά δεν τις αντέχω γιατί μου θυμίζουν την μάνα μου γιατί το ξέρω καλά πλέον ότι το πρόβλημα μου είναι η μάνα μου,Η σχέση μου μαζί της και η συμπεριφορά της ο τρόπος που με έχει διαχειριστεί με έχει καθορίσει.Εκείνη φταίει για τις διατροφικές μου διαταραχές και για όλο αυτόν τον πόνο που έχω βιώσει.Όλες οι αδελφές είμαστε πιόνια στη σκακιέρα της.Αλλά ο δικός μου πύργος δεν θα πέσει ξανά.Προτιμώ όσο σκληρό κι αν ακούγεται αυτό να μην έχω καμία σχέση με τη μάνα μου παρά να με κάνει πάντα με τα λόγια της ακόμα και τώρα που έχω περάσει τα 40 να διαλύομαι.Σήμερα το παιδί μου,μου είπε ότι είμαι καλή μάνα αλλά λίγο πιεστική.Το πιεστική το παλεύω αν και την πιέζω μόνο σε θέματα υγείας.Η κουβέντα της όμως είναι το παράσημο μου.Έχουμε περάσει δύσκολες στιγμές αλλά το σημαντικό είναι ότι το παιδί νοιώθει και ξέρει ότι το αγαπώ πάνω από όλα.Ξέρει ότι στο σπίτι της όσο μακριά κι αν είναι αυτή υπάρχουν δύο άνθρωποι που κοιμούνται και ξυπνούν με την σκέψη της.Έχουμε καταφέρει να νοιώθει την αγάπη που την περιβάλλει και το πιο σημαντικό ότι και να της συμβεί να μπορεί να μας το πει για να βρούμε λύση.Θα μπορούσα να γράφω για ώρες γιατί όταν αρχίζω δεν σταματώ.Αλλά δεν θα σας κουράσω άλλο.Απλά θα σας πω ότι ξεκίνησα πραγματικά την επιχείρηση ¨αγαπώ τον εαυτό μου" σήμερα πήρα τον άντρα μου και πήγαμε μία μεγάλη βόλτα σε ένα μέρος που αγαπώ πολύ.Περάσαμε υπέροχα.Είχα σταματήσει να διασκεδάζω τον εαυτό μου γιατί τον τιμωρούσα και μαζί με αυτόν και τον σύντροφο μου.Αύριο θα κάνω κάτι άλλο για μένα, κάθε μέρα θα κάνω και κάτι γιατί αρκετά άσχημα του έχω κάνει.Αυτά...φιλιά πολλά πολλά

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by fat capricorn_
> Απλά θα σας πω ότι ξεκίνησα πραγματικά την επιχείρηση ¨αγαπώ τον εαυτό μου" σήμερα πήρα τον άντρα μου και πήγαμε μία μεγάλη βόλτα σε ένα μέρος που αγαπώ πολύ.Περάσαμε υπέροχα.Είχα σταματήσει να διασκεδάζω τον εαυτό μου γιατί τον τιμωρούσα και μαζί με αυτόν και τον σύντροφο μου.Αύριο θα κάνω κάτι άλλο για μένα, κάθε μέρα θα κάνω και κάτι γιατί αρκετά άσχημα του έχω κάνει.Αυτά...φιλιά πολλά πολλά


Μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο!!! :thumbup:

----------


## fat capricorn

Ευχαριστώ κορίτσια.Mak και Mατζουράνα σας είχα γράψει κάτι αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν δημοσιεύτηκε.Δεν ξέρετε πόση δύναμη μου δίνετε με τα λόγια σας και τη θετική σας στάση.Που θα πάει εγώ θα επιβληθώ στον αδύναμο και λαίμαργο εαυτό μου και όχι αυτός σε μένα.Με αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς από μια αγωνίστρια αιγοκερίνα που ελπίζει να μην είναι τοσο fat σε μερικούς μήνες.:wink1:

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by fat capricorn_
> Με αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς από μια αγωνίστρια αιγοκερίνα που ελπίζει να μην είναι τοσο fat σε μερικούς μήνες.:wink1:


Μ' άρεσε πολύ αυτό που έγραψες!! :thumbup:

----------


## fat capricorn

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> Προβλήματα έχουμε όλοι με το "αίμα" μας. Θα έρθει όμως η ημέρα που θα συμβεί και για "αυτό" το αναπόφευκτο για κάθε άνθρωπο. Και καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε προνοήσει ώστε η δική μας συμπεριφορά κι αντιμετώπιση απέναντί τους στο παρελθόν στις δύσκολες στιγμές να είναι τέτοια που να μην μας κάνει να μετανοιώσουμε. Γιατί αλλιώς η πίκρα είναι ανείπωτη.


Τάσσο ξέρω ότι σου φαίνομαι ψυχρή και αναίσθητη.Αλλά δεν είναι έτσι εχω πονέσει πολύ με συμπεριφορές που δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω.Με την μητέρα μου δεν έχω τσακωθεί απλά με πλήγωσε κάποια πρόσφατη συμπεριφορά της και έδειξα απλά την ενόχληση μου μιλώντας της ψυχρά, δεν της έβγαλα ούτε κακία ούτε τίποτα άλλο.Σε πληροφορώ λοιπόν ότι μέσα σε δύο μήνες σχεδόν μπορεί και παραπάνω δεν με έχει πάρει ούτε μία φορά τηλέφωνο.Αν είχε ήσυχη τη συνείδηση της πίστεψε με θα έπαιρνε.Απλά δεν το σκαλίζει μη τυχόν και με βγάλει ο δρόμος από εκεί και μιλήσω στον πατέρα μου.Πριν λίγες ημέρες έτυχε να είμαι με τη μεσαία αδελφή μου, καθήσαμε μαζί 3-4 ώρες, σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα την πήρε 5 φορές τηλέφωνπ.Όσο για την φροντίδα του αίματος που λες, εγώ πάντα έτρεχα και σε νοσοκομεία και παντού.Δεν πειράζει ας τρέξουν και οι άλλοι.Με πονάει η απόφαση μου αλλά πρέπει να προστατέψω τον εαυτό μου,Μόλις διάβασα το ποστ σου ένοιωσα άσχημα, κατηγόρησα για άλλη μια φορά τον εαυτό μου και έψαχνα να βρω γλυκό να φάω.Μετά σκέφτηκα ότι δεν με αγάπησαν τόσα χρόνια τώρα θα με αγαπήσουν;Δεν πειράζει καλύτερα μακριά όχι ότι ο πόνος είναι λίγότερος αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν βλέπω και δεν μαθαίνω πια πράγματα που σίγουρα θα με στενοχωρούσαν περισσότερο.Το σημαντικό για εμένα Τάσσο είναι να μάθω να αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου.Αυτή τη στιγμή αυτό είναι η προτεραιότητα μου όσο εγωιστικό κι αν ακούγεται.Ίσως αν να αγαπήσω τον εαυτό μου να καταφέρω να συγχωρήσω και όσους με πλήγωσαν.

----------


## fat capricorn

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> Κάθε άλλο παρά ψυχρή κι αναίσθητη είσαι. Κι επειδή βρίσκομαι κάποια επεισόδια μπροστά από εσένα σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις κι επειδή θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα να υπογράφω κατ'αντιστοιχία ως FatCancer σου έγραψα τα παραπάνω.
> Κάποια στιγμή όταν βρισκόμαστε προ τετελεσμένων και μη αναιρέσιμων και κάνουμε απολογισμό πεπραγμένων πολύ παλιών καταστάσεων "ξεχνάμε" τον πόνο που μας προκάλεσαν και νοιώθουμε άσχημα για την τότε αντίδρασή μας μετανοιώνοντας μεν αδυνατώντας δε να "διορθώσουμε" και φορτωνόμαστε κι άλλες "τύψεις".
> Ούτε σε κρίνω, ούτε επιδιώκω να σε παρασύρω ώστε να "εξομολογηθείς".


Εχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που λες όπως και να ερθουν τα πράγματα πάλι εγώ θα πονέσω.Απλά η τελευταία απογοήτευση που πήρα από την μητέρα μου ήταν καταλυτική για μένα.Ετσι αποφάσισα να κρατήσω απόσταση γιατί μου θύμισε και όλα τα άλλα που έχουν συμβεί και τα είχα αφήσει πίσω μεν δεν τα ειχα διαγράψει όμως.Συνήθως όταν με ενοχλεί κάτι σωπαίνω και με τρώει από μέσα μου.Πάντα φοβάμαι μην πω κάτι και στενοχωρήσω κάποιον άνθρωπο αλλά ίσως τελικά να στενοχωριέμαι εγώ περισσότερο.Πάντως σίγουρα αν συμβεί αυτό που λες θα διαλυθώ αλλά απλά δεν αντέχω αυτή τη στιγμή να κάνω κάποια κίνηση αφού και εκείνη δεν νοιάζεται καθόλου.Μην ανησυχείς δεν σε παρεξήγησα κάθε κουβέντα που γίνεται εδώ μέσα την θεωρώ καλοπροαίρετη γιατι προέρχεται από ανθρώπους με παρόμοια πρόβλήματα.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Παρακολουθώντας τη συζήτησή σας παιδιά, έχω την ανάγκη να πώ 1 πράγμα...

Οι ενοχές είναι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ.
Είναι ένα ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΙΚΟ συναίσθημα.
Δεν πρέπει να έχουμε *ποτέ* και *για κανέναν λόγο* ενοχές!
Μόνο κακό μπορούν να μας κάνουν (μάλιστα πολύ μεγάλο κακό). Δεν χρησιμεύουν σε τίποτα.

Βγάλτε από τη ζωή σας τις ενοχές.
(Κι εγώ το προσπαθώ έντονα αυτό το τελευταίο διάστημα).


Και όσο για τους γονείς σου fat capricorn, από την στιγμή που εξάντλησες όλα τα περιθώρια για να τους πλησιάσεις και να σχετιστείς μαζί τους, είσαι από τη μεριά σου 100% σωστή.
Το αν εκείνοι δεν θέλουν να σχετιστούν μαζί σου, αυτό είναι *δικό τους πρόβλημα* και μην το κάνεις δικό σου.

Οπότε ό,τι και αν συμβεί από εδώ και πέρα, εσύ θα πρέπει να έχεις την συνείδησή σου ήσυχη και για κανέναν λόγο να μην νιώσεις ενοχές!
Γιατί προσπάθησες, αλλά βρήκες μπροστά σου τοίχο.
Δεν είσαι μπουλντόζα να μπορείς να γκρεμίζεις τοίχους.
Είσαι άνθρωπος.

Γι' αυτό τέρμα οι ενοχές. Ποτέ ξανά ενοχές και για κανέναν λόγο.

----------


## fat capricorn

Είναι δύσκολο Ματζουράνα να μην αισθάνεσαι ενοχές ειδικά αν έχεις εκπαιδευτεί να αισθάνεσαι ενοχές όλη σου τη ζωή σου.Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως είσαι πολύ γλυκό πλάσμα.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Καλημέρα!
(Να σε λέω κι εγώ Αιγοκερίνα; Το "fat" δεν νομίζω ότι σε χαρακτηρίζει...)

Κι εγώ έχω μάθει μια ζωή να νιώθω ενοχές.
Όμως πρέπει κάποια στιγμή αυτό μας το χαρακτηριστικό να το αποτινάξουμε από πάνω μας γιατί θα μας αρρωστήσει!

Αποδεδειγμένα οι ενοχές δημιουργούν προβλήματα στο σώμα μας.

Το ελάχιστο παράδειγμα είναι το τί σκέφτηκες με το μήνυμα του Τάσου. Εξ αιτίας των ενοχών σου, αμέσως σκέφτηκες να καταφύγεις στο γλυκό, δηλαδή να σου κάνεις κακό.

Μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο να το διώξουμε από πάνω μας, όμως όχι ακατόρθωτο! Αν θέλουμε να σταματήσουμε να νιώθουμε ενοχές, τότε κάποια στιγμή θα τα καταφέρουμε!

*Δεν υπάρχει "δεν μπορώ". Υπάρχει "δεν θέλω".*

:thumbup:

Edit: Και εγώ (μαθημένη μια ζωή στις ενοχές και στην αυτοτιμωρία) κάνω φιλότιμες προσπάθειες να το σταματήσω αυτό. Εδώ και μερικό καιρό, όποτε πάω να νιώσω ενοχές για κάτι, σταματάω τη σκέψη μου και λέω: "Οι ενοχές είναι άχρηστες. Μην νιώθεις ενοχές. Όλα είναι καλά."

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Γλυκειά Αιγοκερίνα,
τί κάνεις;
Πού χάθηκες;
Μας έλλειψες!
Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά!

----------


## fat capricorn

Καλησπέρα. Ματζουράνα μου γλυκιά συγχαρητήρια για την εκπληκτική σου απώλεια :thumbup:Το πρώτο πράγμα που διαβάζω κάθε βράδυ όταν ανοίγω το pcείναι το ημερολόγιο σου.Η προσπάθεια σου είναι εντυπωσιακή.Εγώ στα ίδια ...χάνω 4-5 κιλά και σε χρόνο dt τα ξαναπαίρνω :sniffle: Το καλό είναι ότι σταμάτησα τα βουλιμικά που ήταν επακολουθα των υπερφαγικών.Τώρα όταν ξεφεύγω κάνω μόνο υπερφαγικά :tumble:
Κατά τα άλλα η διάθεση είναι λίγο καλύτερη,γενικά προσπαθώ να βλέπω τα πράγματα από την φωτεινή τους πλευρά,και προσπαθώ να είμαι όσο πιο χαλαρή γίνεται.Προσπαθώ είπα :smilegrin:όχι ότι το καταφέρνω!φιλιά σε όλους

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Επιτέλους έδωσες σημεία ζωής!! :smilegrin:
Και νόμιζα ότι μας ξέχασες! :sniff:




> _Originally posted by fat capricorn_
> Καλησπέρα. Ματζουράνα μου γλυκιά συγχαρητήρια για την εκπληκτική σου απώλεια :thumbup:Το πρώτο πράγμα που διαβάζω κάθε βράδυ όταν ανοίγω το pcείναι το ημερολόγιο σου.Η προσπάθεια σου είναι εντυπωσιακή.


Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια! :blush:
Με βοηθάει πολύ να ξέρω ότι μπαίνεις, γιατί έτσι έχω ένα ακόμα κίνητρο να συνεχίσω την προσπάθειά μου!




> _Originally posted by fat capricorn_
> Εγώ στα ίδια ...χάνω 4-5 κιλά και σε χρόνο dt τα ξαναπαίρνω :sniffle: Το καλό είναι ότι σταμάτησα τα βουλιμικά που ήταν επακολουθα των υπερφαγικών.Τώρα όταν ξεφεύγω κάνω μόνο υπερφαγικά :tumble:
> Κατά τα άλλα η διάθεση είναι λίγο καλύτερη,γενικά προσπαθώ να βλέπω τα πράγματα από την φωτεινή τους πλευρά,και προσπαθώ να είμαι όσο πιο χαλαρή γίνεται.Προσπαθώ είπα :smilegrin:όχι ότι το καταφέρνω!φιλιά σε όλους


Πραγματικά μπράβο σου που σταμάτησες τα βουλιμικά! :thumbup:
Είναι σημαντικότατο βήμα αυτό!!

Μπράβο σου και που αρχίζεις να σκέφτεσαι αισιόδοξα!
Πάντα έτσι είναι καλό να είμαστε, αισιόδοξοι!

Μην σκέφτεσαι ότι ξαναπαίρνεις τα κιλά...
Σκέψου ότι το διάστημα στο οποίο έχασες τα 4-5 κιλά,
τρεφόσουν υγιεινά και έκανες ένα μεγάλο δώρο στον εαυτό σου!
Μην επικεντρώνεσαι στα 2-3 υπερφαγικά!
Επικεντρώσου στο διάστημα που τρεφόσουν ποιοτικά και δώσε συγχαρητήρια στον εαυτό σου γι' αυτό!
Και όλα θα πάνε καλά, να είσαι σίγουρη! Ήδη έχεις κάνει σημαντικά βήματα! :thumbup: :wink1:

Θα χαρούμε όλες εδώ να σε βλέπουμε πιο συχνά!! :starhit:

----------

